# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Kavithakal Ishtappedunnavar aarengilum Undo Ivide?

## ustad

Hello friends,

Njan Eee Foruthil puthiyathanu.. Just completed 25 Posts today...Was waiting for it......

Athukondu njanoru Puthiya Topic start cheythathanu......

Athomohamanengil kshamikkanam? Sapikkaruthu.... :)

----------


## GK

> Hello friends,
> 
> Njan Eee Foruthil puthiyathanu.. Just completed 25 Posts today...Was waiting for it......
> 
> Athukondu njanoru Puthiya Topic start cheythathanu......
> 
> Athomohamanengil kshamikkanam? Sapikkaruthu.... :)


NICE TOPIC. I LIKE POEMS

----------


## Mangalaserry Neelakandan

> Hello friends,
> 
> Njan Eee Foruthil puthiyathanu.. Just completed 25 Posts today...Was waiting for it......
> 
> Athukondu njanoru Puthiya Topic start cheythathanu......
> 
> Athomohamanengil kshamikkanam? Sapikkaruthu.... :)



I like the way Madhusudhanan nair presents his "KAVITHAKAL"....  Infact KAVIARANGU has conducted by Dooradarshan with lot of malayalam poets during ONAM holidays.Enjoyed a lot...

----------


## xyz

> Hello friends,
> 
> Njan Eee Foruthil puthiyathanu.. Just completed 25 Posts today...Was waiting for it......
> 
> Athukondu njanoru Puthiya Topic start cheythathanu......
> 
> Athomohamanengil kshamikkanam? Sapikkaruthu.... :)


go ahead man.. !   :Cool:

----------


## ustad

Fine.....

Which are ur fav. poems?

Here is mine

Naranathu Bhranthan, ofcourse, 
Irulin maha nidrayil ninnunarthi nee....(from Daivathinte vikruthikal)
Athmavil oru chitha
Aswamedham
Kunhedathi
agasthya hridayam,
Enikku Ninnodu parayuvanullathu 
Bharatheeyam
Kannada

 so many of them......

 " Adaruvaan Vayya Ninnil ninnenikkethu swargam Vilichalaum...
  Urugi ninnathmavinazhangalil Veenu poliyumbozhanente swargam"    

   "Oduvil Namethiyee Janma sailathinte kodumudiyil ividarumille?
   Vana parna salayillalo vanam kaakkum muniyamagasthyanillallo;
   manthram manakkunna kaattinte kaikal marunnurakkunnathillalo;

Taking me back to my campus life....

----------


## GK

MY FAVOURITES

Adaruvaan Vayya Ninnil ninnenikkethu swargam Vilichalaum... 
Urugi ninnathmavinazhangalil Veenu poliyumbozhanente swargam" --------BY MADUSUDANAN NAIR

AND NARANTHU BRANDAN-------BY MADHU SUDANAN NAIR

RATHRI MAZHYA -------BY SUGATHA KUMARI

----------


## Merit

Meghangale keezhadanguvin...
My fav poem.

----------


## karuppan

> Hello friends,
> 
> Njan Eee Foruthil puthiyathanu.. Just completed 25 Posts today...Was waiting for it......
> 
> Athukondu njanoru Puthiya Topic start cheythathanu......
> 
> Athomohamanengil kshamikkanam? Sapikkaruthu.... :)


Ustaad - dont worry I too like poems
And hope many others also 
Thank you

----------


## karuppan

> Fine.....
> 
> Which are ur fav. poems?
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> Naranathu Bhranthan, ofcourse, 
> Irulin maha nidrayil ninnunarthi nee....(from Daivathinte vikruthikal)
> Athmavil oru chitha
> ...


In your above list my most favourite is "Aswamedham"

"Aaroralen kuthiraye kkettuvaan
aaroralathin maargam mudakkuvan"

I never felt such strong lines in any other poem.
Really Vayalar is great

----------


## thoovanathumbi

nice topic.
i love poems..
my fav poems....
ravanaputhri (vayalar)
swargavathilpakshi..(vayalar)
sargasangeetham (vayalar)
ashwamedham (vayalar)

i like the way madhusoodhanan nair present..

"irulin mahanidrayil...." was written by onv

thumbi

----------


## ustad

Cant really compare vayalar with anyone else...

no one can write " Rathri pakalinodenna pole yathra chodikkunnu njan"....

rathri and pakal get to meet each other always yet they can't be togother ... U really have to be someone to find out such phrases...

----------


## ustad

> nice topic.
> i love poems..
> my fav poems....
> ravanaputhri (vayalar)
> swargavathilpakshi..(vayalar)
> sargasangeetham (vayalar)
> ashwamedham (vayalar)
> 
> i like the way madhusoodhanan nair present..
> ...



are you sure thumbi? as far as i know irulin... was written by madhusudanan nair...

----------


## Mr.Cool

> are you sure thumbi? as far as i know irulin... was written by madhusudanan nair...


Its by Madhusoodhanan Nair

----------


## thoovanathumbi

> Originally Posted by ustad
> 
> are you sure thumbi? as far as i know irulin... was written by madhusudanan nair...
> 
> 
> Its by Madhusoodhanan Nair


it is written by ONV, as far as i know.
and sung by madhusoodhanan nair
..
i dont have any proof for that

thumbi

----------


## Lakkooran

RAMA RAGHURAMA NAAM INIYUM NADAKKAM RAAVINNU MUNPE KANAL KAADU THANDAM........

MAKANE ITHU INDIAYUDE BHOOPADAM....

ENNODOTHUNARUNNA PULARIKALE.....ENODOTHU KINAVU KANDU.....

ACHAN URANGI KIDAKKUNNU NISCHALAM......

----------


## saji

I like NN.Kakkat's "sabhalamee Yathra" - Ethra kozhutha chavarppu kudichu vattichu naam ; ithiri santhithan sharkkara nunayuvan

Puthappattu.
balachandran chullikkad's ..

To recite -vayalar's and madhusoodanan nair's poems are good.

----------


## Day Dreamer

Kavithakal ishtapedunna aarenkilumundo... namukkonnu armadikkam  :Clap: 

THanks Sagar and Aromal for reopening this

----------


## Sameer

> Kavithakal ishtapedunna aarenkilumundo... namukkonnu armadikkam 
> 
> THanks Sagar and Aromal for reopening this


  :Clap:  :Clap: ..unde....kavitha premikal unde.. :Clap:  :Clap: 
Thanks mods

----------


## Day Dreamer

Ente eattavum fav kavi aaya ONV sir nte manoharamaaya oru kavitha... from the movie daivathinte vikruthikal;
 
Irulin maha nidrayil ninnunarthi nee 
Niramulla jeevitha peeli thannu. 
En chirakin aakaashavum nee thannu 
Nin aathma shikharathiloru koodu thannu 
Aathma shikharathiloru koodu thannu 

Oru kunju poovilum Kulir kattilum 
ninne neeyay manakkunnathengu vere 
Jeevanurukumboloru thulli urayathe nee thanne nirayunna puzhayengu vere 
Kanavinte ithalayi ninnepparathi nee viriyichoraakaashamengu vere 

Oru kunju raappaadi karayumbozhum 
Naerthoraruvi than thaaraattu thalarumbozhum 
Kaniviloru kallu kani madhuramaakumbozhum 
Kaalamidarumbozhum 
Ninte hrudayathil njanente hrudayam koruthirikkunnu 
Ninnilabhayam thiranju pokunnu 

Adaruvan vayya.... 
Adaruvan vayya nin hrudayathil ninnenikkethu swargam vilichaalum 
Uruki ninnaathmaavin aazhangalil Veenu poliyumbozhaanente swargam 
Ninniladiyunnathae ... Nithya sathyam.

----------


## asuyalu

enne orupaadu akarshich oru gaanam... oru kavithayude sukham ... plzz check

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_89thpxGaQ&feature=PlayList&p=785DDB5626D  484C5&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - Enthinene vilichu nee[/ame]

----------


## Day Dreamer

*Jeevithathil orikkalengilum snehicha pennine nashtapettavarkku ee kavithayile chila variukal marakkan kazhiyilla*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq3oEKhnpXU]YouTube - renuka -Malayalm Kavitha by Murugan Kattakada[/ame]

----------


## asuyalu

check this .......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbTqR4K3TwE]YouTube - Ardramee dhanumasa ravukalonnil.......upload by siva cutz[/ame]

----------


## asuyalu

Raksthasakshi ... Kaattakada murukan


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQVKeZPikWs]YouTube - RakthaSakshi[/ame]

----------


## Shivettan

chullikaadinte sandarshanam kelkkan rasam aanu....

stil my al time favourite is Kakkad nte saphalamee yathra...

----------


## placka

can you suggest where i can get CD of vazhakula -changabuzha

----------


## Day Dreamer

_ഓര്*മ്മിക്കുവാന്* ഞാന്* നിനക്കെന്തു നല്*കണം-ഓര്*മ്മിക്കണം എന്ന വാക്കു മാത്രം.._ 
_എന്നെങ്കിലും വീണ്ടും എവിടെ വെച്ചെങ്കിലും-കണ്ടുമുട്ടാമെന്ന വാക്കു മാത്രം.._ 
_നാളെ പ്രതീക്ഷതന്* കുങ്കുമ പൂവായി-നാം കടം കൊള്ളുന്നതിത്ര മാത്രം.. 
_


_From Renuka...
_

----------


## asuyalu

> chullikaadinte sandarshanam kelkkan rasam aanu....
> 
> stil my al time favourite is Kakkad nte saphalamee yathra...


 
chullikadinde ormakalude onam or variety aanu ..........

----------


## Sameer

> Ente eattavum fav kavi aaya ONV sir nte manoharamaaya oru kavitha... from the movie daivathinte vikruthikal;
> 
> Irulin maha nidrayil ninnunarthi nee 
> Niramulla jeevitha peeli thannu. 
> En chirakin aakaashavum nee thannu 
> Nin aathma shikharathiloru koodu thannu 
> Aathma shikharathiloru koodu thannu 
> 
> Oru kunju poovilum Kulir kattilum 
> ...


 athil thanne ente favourite line.
Adaruvan vayya.... 
Adaruvan vayya nin hrudayathil ninnenikkethu swargam vilichaalum 
Uruki ninnaathmaavin aazhangalil Veenu poliyumbozhaanente swargam 
Ninniladiyunnathae ... Nithya sathyam.

enthoru feeling anu....

----------


## Sameer

You tube videos office il open akilla....roomil poyi kaananam
Pinne, ente mattoru Favourite...ONV yude Bhoomikkoru charamageetham...enthe varikal..!!...innu global warming um weather change um okke charcha cheyyunna kaalathau oru Dheerkhadarshiyude anthmanombaram..

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*Njan oru Kavitha premi anu..................*

----------


## Day Dreamer

Oru Karshakante aatmahatya Kurup enna kavitha kettittundu... veshamam thonnum

ഇതു പാടമല്ലെന്റെ ഹൃദയമാണ് ...
നെല്കതിരല്ല കരിയുന്ന മോഹമാണ്..ഇനിയെന്റെ കരളും പറിച്ചു കൊള്*ക..
പുഴയല്ല കണ്ണീരിനുറവയാണ് ...വറ്റി വരളുന്നതുയിരിന്റെ ഉറവയാണ്
ഇനിയെന്റെ ശാന്തിയുമെടുത്തു കൊള്*ക

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> *Njan oru Kavitha premi anu..................*


aa kavitha alla ee kavitha :Headbonk:

----------


## Harry

> *Njan oru Kavitha premi anu..................*


 
njaanum.  Kavitha  :Wub:

----------


## Shivettan

> *Njan oru Kavitha premi anu..................*


ohooo....apo rosakutti yeyum vitto....  :Doh:

----------


## Makarand

> ohooo....apo rosakutti yeyum vitto....


vere etho peranallo..!!! :Doh:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*Ai sarayu kaikkolka nin swatch santhamam athma hruthathin agadhathayil enneyum
Udaya giriyil sooryan anayunnu pinneyum
mudi kothi, malar choodi shubra neehara mukha padamarnnu nilkkumee soumyayam prakrithiyil
evide mizhi ethunnithavide ellamen deviye
vibhakthanga lekhayayi kanmoo njan*

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> vere etho peranallo..!!!





> *Ai sarayu kaikkolka nin swatch santhamam athma hruthathin agadhathayil enneyum*
> *Udaya giriyil sooryan anayunnu pinneyum*
> *mudi kothi, malar choodi shubra neehara mukha padamarnnu nilkkumee soumyayam prakrithiyil*
> *evide mizhi ethunnithavide ellamen deviye*
> *vibhakthanga lekhayayi kanmoo njan*


lekha ennanu enne thonunnu

----------


## reality

*പുയ്യാപ്*ള
- കുരീപ്പുഴ*
എട്ടാം ക്ലാസ്സിലെ എട്ടുംപൊട്ടും തിരിയാത്ത
കുഞ്ഞാമിനയെ കാണാന്* ഒരാളു വന്നു.
ഒട്ടകവിയര്*പ്പിന്റെ സുഗന്ധം, താടി,
തലേക്കെട്ട്, നെറ്റിയില്* ചെമ്പുതുട്ട്
ഉമ്മ പറഞ്ഞു പുയ്യാപ്ല
ബാപ്പ പറഞ്ഞു പുയ്യാപ്ല
കുഞ്ഞാമിനയുടെ ഉള്ളു പറഞ്ഞു
ഉപ്പുപ്പ- ഉപ്പുപ്പ

 :Laugh:

----------


## tanisha

> lekha ennanu enne thonunnu


lekha marichu poyille.................

----------


## reality

*ക്യാ?*
ഗുജറാത്തില്* നിന്നും മടങ്ങുമ്പോള്*
കൊച്ചിയില്* കച്ചവടത്തിനു പോകുന്ന
ഗുജറാത്തിയുമായി ട്രെയിനില്*വച്ച് ഞാന്* പരിചയപ്പെട്ടു.
താങ്കളുടെ ശുഭനാമമെന്താകുന്നു? അയാള്* ചോദിച്ചു.
രാമകൃഷ്ണന്* ഞാന്* പറഞ്ഞു.
റാം കിശന്* ! റാം കിശന്* ! റാം റാം
എന്നഭിനന്ദിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് അയാള്*
എന്നിലേക്കേറെ അടുത്തിരുന്നു.
താങ്കള്* മാംസഭുക്കാണോ?അയാള്* ചോദിച്ചു.
അങ്ങനെയൊന്നുമില്ല ഞാന്* പറഞ്ഞു.
താങ്കളോ? ഞാന്* ചോദിച്ചു.
ഞങ്ങള്* വൈഷ്ണവജനത ശുദ്ധ സസ്യഭുക്കുകളാണ് 
തെല്ലഭിമാനത്തോടെ അയാള്* പറഞ്ഞു.
നിങ്ങളില്* ചില പുല്ലുതീനികള്* പൂര്*ണ്ണഗര്*ഭിണിയുടെ
വയറു കീറി കുട്ടികളെ വെളിയിലെടുത്തു തിന്നതോ?
തള്ളയേയും ഞാന്* പെട്ടെന്നു ചോദിച്ചുപോയി.
ഒരു വികൃത ജന്തുവായി രൂപം മാറിയ അയാള്*
കോമ്പല്ലുകള്* കാട്ടി പുരികത്തില്* വില്ലു കുലച്ചുകൊണ്ട്
എന്റെ നേരെ മുരണ്ടു: ക്യാ? 

*--- കടമ്മനിട്ട രാമകൃഷ്ണന്* --*

----------


## tanisha

> *പുയ്യാപ്*ള*
> *- കുരീപ്പുഴ*
> എട്ടാം ക്ലാസ്സിലെ എട്ടുംപൊട്ടും തിരിയാത്ത
> കുഞ്ഞാമിനയെ കാണാന്* ഒരാളു വന്നു.
> ഒട്ടകവിയര്*പ്പിന്റെ സുഗന്ധം, താടി,
> തലേക്കെട്ട്, നെറ്റിയില്* ചെമ്പുതുട്ട്
> ഉമ്മ പറഞ്ഞു പുയ്യാപ്ല
> ബാപ്പ പറഞ്ഞു പുയ്യാപ്ല
> കുഞ്ഞാമിനയുടെ ഉള്ളു പറഞ്ഞു
> ഉപ്പുപ്പ- ഉപ്പുപ്പ


pennu kaanal anubhavangalkku vere thread undallo :Laugh:

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> lekha marichu poyille.................


 hooo oru thamasha parayanum koode samamdikilleeeee enne kollee :Death:

----------


## S.K

> Ente eattavum fav kavi aaya ONV sir nte manoharamaaya oru kavitha... from the movie daivathinte vikruthikal;
> 
> Irulin maha nidrayil ninnunarthi nee 
> Niramulla jeevitha peeli thannu. 
> En chirakin aakaashavum nee thannu 
> Nin aathma shikharathiloru koodu thannu 
> Aathma shikharathiloru koodu thannu 
> 
> Oru kunju poovilum Kulir kattilum 
> ...


enteyum ishtapetta varikalil onnanithu.....

----------


## tanisha

> hooo oru thamasha parayanum koode samamdikilleeeee enne kollee


lekhayude maranam oru flashback kandittille... aa le alle ee kha........

----------


## tanisha

"bodha nilaa paal karannu" ennu ONV ezhiyithannte meaning enthaanu?

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> lekhayude maranam oru flashback kandittille... aa le alle ee kha........


  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:  :Brick wall:

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> "bodha nilaa paal karannu" ennu ONV ezhiyithannte meaning enthaanu?


ONVyode chodikam enna programilake kathezhuthi chodikku

----------


## tanisha

> ONVyode chodikam enna programilake kathezhuthi chodikku


avaraa paranje "day dreamer"-odu chodikkaam enna ee threadil idaan....

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> lekha ennanu enne thonunnu


_Ai sarayu kaikkolka nin swatch santhamam athma hruthathin agadhathayil enneyum
Udaya giriyil sooryan anayunnu pinneyum
mudi kothi, malar choodi shubra neehara mukha padamarnnu nilkkumee soumyayam prakrithiyil
evide mizhi ethunnithavide ellamen deviye
vibhakthanga lekhayayi kanmoo njan_ 
sarayu, soorya, soumya, devi, lekha....... :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:  :Mr. Green:

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> _Ai sarayu kaikkolka nin swatch santhamam athma hruthathin agadhathayil enneyum_
> _Udaya giriyil sooryan anayunnu pinneyum_
> _mudi kothi, malar choodi shubra neehara mukha padamarnnu nilkkumee soumyayam prakrithiyil_
> _evide mizhi ethunnithavide ellamen deviye_
> _vibhakthanga lekhayayi kanmoo njan_ 
> sarayu, soorya, soumya, devi, lekha.......


ho sammadikkanam kettooo engane manage cheyunnu dekshina vachekatteee

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

> avaraa paranje "day dreamer"-odu chodikkaam enna ee threadil idaan....


 Day dreamer ini arode chodikumo avoo :Doh:

----------


## veecee

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
kavithakalkku vendi oru thread idanamennu karutiyirunnatha...
appolekkum da kidakunnu.... :Yahoo:

----------


## emi

i like this one..a very nice song from movie "kinnari puzhayoram"

m.g.s sung this but i am not sure who wrote it.



*Raaga Hemantha sandhya pookkunna raamaneeyakam kandu njaan* 
*Paal kathir chiri thookiyanayum pournamaasiye kandu njaan* 
*Shyama megha sadassile swarna vyoma gangaye kandu njaan* 
*Kayyil kaanchana thaalamenthunna kunkumodayam kandu njaan* 
*Saptha varna chiraku neerthidum indra karmugham kandu njaan* 

*Kandathillathilonnilum saghee.........*
*Kandathillathilonnilum nin anupama chaarutha*

*Raaga Hemantha sandhya pookkunna raamaneeyakam kandu njaan* 



*Deva gandharva veena thannile Raagamaalika kettu njaan* 
*Thennal vannilam manjarikalil umma vakkunna velayil*
*Unmadangaluyarthidum dala marmarangal sravichu njaan* 
*Raakkuyilukal paadidunna keerthanangal kettu njaan* 
*Thenaruvikal paadidum sandra gaana seelukal kettu njaan* 

*Kettathillathilonnilonnilum saghee....* 
*Kettathillathilonnilonnilum ninte kavya madhurya kaakali* 

*Raagahemantha sandhya pookkunna raamaneeyakam kandu njaan* 



*Manju thullikal veenu poovinte mey tharichatharuinju njaan* 
*Aaryane thedum bhoomi kanya than soorya daahamarinju njaan* 
*Mooka raavilum chakravaakathin prema thaapamarinju njaan* 
*Komburumman inakku pedaman kan koduthatharinju njaan* 
*Kannane kaathirikkum radhathan kaamanayarinju njaan* 

*NJaanarinjathilonnilum sagheee*
*Njaanarinjathilonnilum ninte deeptha raagathin spandanam* 

*Raaga Hemantha sandhya pookkunna raamaneeyakam kandu njaan* 
*Paal kathir chiri thookiyanayum pournamaasiye kandu njaan* 
*Shyama megha sadassile swarna vyoma gangaye kandu njaan* 
*Kayyil kaanchana thaalamenthunna kunkumodayam kandu njaan* 
*Saptha varna chiraku neerthidum indra karmugham kandu njaan* 

*Kandathillathilonnilum saghee.........*
*Kandathillathilonnilum nin anupama chaarutha*

*Raaga Hemantha sandhya pookkunna raamaneeyakam kandu njaan* 
*Paal kathir chiri thookiyanayum pournamaasiye kandu njaan.......*

*thanks kk for the lyrics*

----------


## S.K

Njan Munpu vayichirunna etho novelil kavitha sakalangal undaayirunnu.....novelinte peru ormayilla..oonjaal aano ennu doubt.

----------


## S.K

thanks emi....
nee ippol ivide varaarille.......thanuppu kaaranam aano?

----------


## payyan

Kavitha premikale, Pavithran theekkuni ye kurichenthaanu abhipraayam...

----------


## sputnics

Njanum kavithakal ishtapedunna oralaanu.....

Some of my fav's......

*1. Aaroralen kuthiraye kettuvan......[Aswamedham, Vayalar]
2. Renuke nee raga renu....         [Renuka , Murugan Kattakada]
3. Yudham kazhinju.....[Ravanaputhri, Vayalar]
4. Priyadhe.....[ Chillattam]
5. Irulin mahanidryil ninnunarthi nee ...[ Daivathinte vikrihikal, ONV]
6. Ningalente karutha makkale chuttuthinnunnu....[Kurathi, Kadamanitta]
7. Oru kulapoo pole.....[ Pranaya Varnangal, Sachidanandan Puzhangara]
8. Swargavathil pakshi chodichu...[ Sathyathinethra vayasaayi, Vayalar]
9. Rama raghurama....[ Agasthya hrudayam, Madhusoodhanann Nair]
10. Iniyee mansail kavithayilla.....[ Sugathakumari]
*

Sherikum paranjal iniyunmund..............ithokke anu pettennu orma varanath......

Thx n Congrats for this opening this thread......

----------


## moviezz

> Njanum kavithakal ishtapedunna oralaanu.....
> 
> Some of my fav's......
> 
> *1. Aaroralen kuthiraye kettuvan......[Aswamedham, Vayalar]*
> *2. Renuke nee raga renu.... [Renuka , Murugan Kattakada]*
> *3. Yudham kazhinju.....[Ravanaputhri, Vayalar]*
> *4. Priyadhe.....[ Chillattam]*
> *5. Irulin mahanidryil ninnunarthi nee ...[ Daivathinte vikrihikal, ONV]*
> ...


Thanks Sputnics. Ithu audio formattil kittumo? Kavikal thanne aano paadiyekkunne?

Innu njan Venugopal padiya oru 6 kavithakal download cheythe ullu.
1) Bamsuri -ONV
2) Jeevithamo- Sachidanandan
3) Nandi - Sugathakumari
4) Sandarshanam - Chullikkadu
5) Saphalamee yatra - NNK
6) Sauhrudam - Vinayachandran

Amzing recital from Venugopal. Loved them immensely

----------


## sputnics

> Thanks Sputnics. Ithu audio formattil kittumo? Kavikal thanne aano paadiyekkunne?
> 
> Innu njan Venugopal padiya oru 6 kavithakal download cheythe ullu.
> 1) Bamsuri -ONV
> 2) Jeevithamo- Sachidanandan
> 3) Nandi - Sugathakumari
> 4) Sandarshanam - Chullikkadu
> 5) Saphalamee yatra - NNK
> 6) Sauhrudam - Vinayachandran
> ...


ellam net-il undonnu ariyilla......audio formatil und......Vayalar collection Madhusoodhanan Nair aanu chholliyittuklleath...

----------


## sputnics

> Amzing recital from Venugopal. Loved them immensely


Yessu....Some other good recitals from Venugopal too.....
Athu paranjappozha....VK prakashiunte Punaradhivasam enna movie il oru kavitha und.....

*Kanaka munthirikal.*.....by venugopal..loves that one and the voice too...has got the real feeling of it.....

----------


## sputnics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLOJvbYcMog]YouTube - Kanaka Munthirikal[/ame]

----------


## Day Dreamer

Bagdad enna kavitha kettittundo... from Murukan Kattakkada

മണലുകരിഞ്ഞു പറക്കുന്നെന്ത്ര, കാക്ക മലര്*ന്നു പറക്കുന്നു
താഴേത്തൊടിയില്* തലകീറി ചുടുചോരയൊലിക്കും ബാല്യങ്ങള്*(2)
ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ പറഞ്ഞൊരറബിക്കഥയിലെ ബാഗ്ദാദ്(2)
കാളയിറച്ചിക്കടയിലെ തറയില്* ചോരതെറിച്ചിളനാമ്പു കരിഞ്ഞു
ആരവമില്ലാതവിടവിടെ പൊടികേറിമറഞ്ഞ തുണിപ്പൊതികള്*(2)
കൂട്ടത്തില്* ചെറുകുപ്പായത്തില്* ചിതറിയ ബാല്യമുറങ്ങുന്നു
അരികിലെയമ്മ പൊതിച്ചിതറി ചുടുകവിളില്* പാതിക്കൈ മാത്രം(2)
ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)

----------


## payyan

Pavithran theekkuniyude oru samaahaarathil ninnu (indhulekha.com)

----------


## Day Dreamer

Adipoly kavitha  :Clap:

----------


## Shivettan

> Bagdad enna kavitha kettittundo... from Murukan Kattakkada
> 
> മണലുകരിഞ്ഞു പറക്കുന്നെന്ത്ര, കാക്ക മലര്*ന്നു പറക്കുന്നു
> താഴേത്തൊടിയില്* തലകീറി ചുടുചോരയൊലിക്കും ബാല്യങ്ങള്*(2)
> ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ പറഞ്ഞൊരറബിക്കഥയിലെ ബാഗ്ദാദ്(2)
> കാളയിറച്ചിക്കടയിലെ തറയില്* ചോരതെറിച്ചിളനാമ്പു കരിഞ്ഞു
> ആരവമില്ലാതവിടവിടെ പൊടികേറിമറഞ്ഞ തുണിപ്പൊതികള്*(2)
> കൂട്ടത്തില്* ചെറുകുപ്പായത്തില്* ചിതറിയ ബാല്യമുറങ്ങുന്നു
> അരികിലെയമ്മ പൊതിച്ചിതറി ചുടുകവിളില്* പാതിക്കൈ മാത്രം(2)
> ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)


yes...nallathaanu...
renuka yum nalllathaanu...

kavyaragam....kavya geethikal enningane 2 kavitha CD kal undu...download num kittum...its really worth...

----------


## Day Dreamer

> yes...nallathaanu...
> renuka yum nalllathaanu...
> 
> kavyaragam....kavya geethikal enningane 2 kavitha CD kal undu...download num kittum...its really worth...


Kavyaragam aano Venugopal paadiya CD... athu ente kayyil undu

----------


## Day Dreamer

*Kannada*

എല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം നമ്മൾക്കെല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം 
 മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൽ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
 കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 

 രക്ത്തം ചിതറിയ ചുവരുകൾ കാണാം 
 അഴിഞ്ഞ കോല ക്കോപ്പുകൾ കാണാം 

 കത്തികൾ വെള്ളിടി വെട്ടും നാദം 
 ചില്ലുകളുടഞ്ഞു ചിതറും നാദം 
 പന്നിവെടിപുക പൊന്തും തെരുവിൽ 
 പാതിക്കാൽ വിറകൊൾവതു കാണാം 
 ഒഴിഞ്ഞ കൂരയിൽ ഒളിഞ്ഞിരിക്കും  
 കുരുന്നുഭീതി ക്കണ്ണുകൾ കാണാം 

 മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു  
 കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം

----------


## Sameer

> *Kannada*
> 
> എല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം നമ്മൾക്കെല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം 
> മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൽ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
> കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 
> 
> രക്ത്തം ചിതറിയ ചുവരുകൾ കാണാം 
> അഴിഞ്ഞ കോല ക്കോപ്പുകൾ കാണാം 
> 
> ...


 Thanks DD....

----------


## Day Dreamer

*Agastyahrudayam*

രാമ രഘുരാമ നാമിനിയും നടക്കാം
രാവിന്നു മുന്പേ കനല്ക്കാട് താണ്ടാം
നോവിന്റെ ശൂല മുന മുകളില് കരേറാം
നാരായ ബിന്ധുവിലഗസ്ത്യനെ കാണാം

ചിട നീണ്ട വഴിയളന്നും പിളർന്നും കാട്ടു
ചെടിയുടെ തുടിക്കുന്ന കരളരിഞ്ഞും
ചിലയുമമ്പും നീട്ടിയിരതിരഞ്ഞും ഭാണ്ഡ-
മൊലിവാർന്ന ചുടുവിയർപ്പാൽ പൊതിഞ്ഞും
മലകയറുമീ നമ്മളൊരുവേളയൊരുകാത-
മൊരുകാതമേയുള്ളു മുകളീലെത്താൻ.

ഇപ്പൊള് നാമെത്തിയീ വനപര്ണ്ണശാലയുടെ
കൊടുമുടിയിലിവിടാരുമില്ലേ
വനപര്ണ്ണശാലയില്ലല്ലോ വനം കാത്ത
മുനിയാമഗസ്ത്യനില്ലല്ലോ
മന്ത്രം മണക്കുന്ന കാറ്റിന്റെ കൈകള്
മരുന്നുരക്കുന്നതില്ലല്ലോ
പശ്ശ്യേമ ശരതശ്ശതം ചൊല്ലി നിന്നോരു
പാച്ചോറ്റി കാണ്മതീലല്ലോ

ഇപ്പൊഴീ അനുജന്റെ ചുമലിൽ പിടിക്കൂ
ഇപ്പാപ ശില നീ അമർത്തി ചവിട്ടൂ
ജീവന്റെ തീ മഴുവെറിഞ്ഞു ഞാൻ നീട്ടും
ഈ വഴിയിൽ നീ എന്നിലൂടെ കരേറൂ
ഗിരിമകുടമാണ്ടാലഗസ്ത്യനെക്കണ്ടാൽ
പരലുപോലത്താരമിഴിയൊളിപുരണ്ടാൽ
കരളിൽ കലക്കങ്ങൾ തെളിയുന്ന പുണ്യം
ജ്വരമാണ്ടൊരുടലിന്നു ശാന്തിഴൈതന്യം

----------


## sputnics

thx  Day Dreamer

----------


## Day Dreamer

Welcome machans

----------


## sputnics

athu pole thanene* proscutus* ennoru kavitha und.....by Murugan kattakada......
"Avante kattilinekkal valuthanavarude kaalukal enkil.....
murichu mattum avana kallukal....."

----------


## veecee

> Bagdad enna kavitha kettittundo... from Murukan Kattakkada
> 
> മണലുകരിഞ്ഞു പറക്കുന്നെന്ത്ര, കാക്ക മലര്*ന്നു പറക്കുന്നു
> താഴേത്തൊടിയില്* തലകീറി ചുടുചോരയൊലിക്കും ബാല്യങ്ങള്*(2)
> ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ പറഞ്ഞൊരറബിക്കഥയിലെ ബാഗ്ദാദ്(2)
> കാളയിറച്ചിക്കടയിലെ തറയില്* ചോരതെറിച്ചിളനാമ്പു കരിഞ്ഞു
> ആരവമില്ലാതവിടവിടെ പൊടികേറിമറഞ്ഞ തുണിപ്പൊതികള്*(2)
> കൂട്ടത്തില്* ചെറുകുപ്പായത്തില്* ചിതറിയ ബാല്യമുറങ്ങുന്നു
> അരികിലെയമ്മ പൊതിച്ചിതറി ചുടുകവിളില്* പാതിക്കൈ മാത്രം(2)
> ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)


thanks dd
kurachu divasamyi ithu ennum kelkkarundu..
renuka kettitilla, link undo?

----------


## Day Dreamer

> thanks dd
> kurachu divasamyi ithu ennum kelkkarundu..
> renuka kettitilla, link undo?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq3oEKhnpXU]YouTube - renuka -Malayalm Kavitha by Murugan Kattakada[/ame]

----------


## veecee

thanks dd  :cheers:

----------


## san

> *Agastyahrudayam*
> 
> രാമ രഘുരാമ നാമിനിയും നടക്കാം
> രാവിന്നു മുന്പേ കനല്ക്കാട് താണ്ടാം
> നോവിന്റെ ശൂല മുന മുകളില് കരേറാം
> നാരായ ബിന്ധുവിലഗസ്ത്യനെ കാണാം
> 
> ചിട നീണ്ട വഴിയളന്നും പിളർന്നും കാട്ടു
> ചെടിയുടെ തുടിക്കുന്ന കരളരിഞ്ഞും
> ...


thanks DD. Naraanathu bhranthanekkaalum enikku ishtappettathu ithaayirunnu...

----------


## Day Dreamer

Yeah... enikkum... Pakshe Madhusudanan Nair ude kavithakalude kuzhappam pulli enthengilum parayan kaadu kayari pokum

ONV nere thirichaanu... simple and straight forward.


*Moham (ONV)*

ഒരു വട്ടം കൂടിയെന്* ഓര്*മ്മകള്* മേയുന്ന
തിരുമുറ്റത്തെത്തുവാന്* മോഹം

തിരുമുറ്റത്തൊരു കോണില്* നില്*ക്കുന്നൊരാ
നെല്ലി മരമൊന്നുലുത്തുവാന്* മോഹം   
മരമോന്നുലുതുവാന്* മോഹം   

അടരുന്ന കായ്മണികള്* പൊഴിയുമ്പോള്*
ചെന്നെടുത്ത്* അതിലൊന്ന് തിന്നുവാന്* മോഹം
സുഖമെഴും കയ്പ്പും പുളിപ്പും മധുരവും
നുകരുവാനിപ്പോഴും മോഹം

തൊടിയിലെ കിണര്*വെള്ളം കോരി
കുടിച്ചെന്ത് മധുരം എന്നോതുവാന്* മോഹം
എന്ത് മധുരമെന്നോതുവാന്*  മോഹം

ഒരു വട്ടം കൂടി കൂടിയാ പുഴയുടെ തീരത്ത്
വെറുതെയിരിക്കുവാന്* മോഹം

വെറുതെയിരിന്നൊരു കുയിലിന്റെ
പാട്ടു കേട്ടെതിര്*പ്പാട്ടു പാടുവാന്* മോഹം

അത് കേള്*ക്കെ ഉച്ചത്തില്* കൂകും കുയിലിന്റെ
ശ്രുതി പിന്തുടരുവാന്* മോഹം
ഒടുവില്* പിണങ്ങി പറന്നു പോം പക്ഷിയോട്
അരുതേ എന്നോതുവാന്* മോഹം

വെറുതെയീ മോഹങ്ങളെന്നറിയുമ്പോഴും
വെറുതെ മോഹിക്കുവാന്* മോഹം

----------


## nasrani

murukan kattakadyude rakthasakshi nalla kavitha anu...renuka kettitilla.........

----------


## Day Dreamer

> murukan kattakadyude rakthasakshi nalla kavitha anu...renuka kettitilla.........


Renuka is awesome... Mukalil link koduthittundu... kettu nokku

----------


## sputnics

Ayyappapanikkarude kavithakal kettittundoo......
*
"*മറന്നു നിന്റെ വീടിലേക്കുള്ള വഴിയും മേല്*വിലാസവും
മറന്നു മുന്നിലെ ഗേറ്റും പടിയും വാതിലും വരാന്തയും
മറന്നു സല്കാര മുറിയും അടുക്കളയും കിടപ്പരയും ..................."

----------


## moviezz

> thanks DD. Naraanathu bhranthanekkaalum enikku ishtappettathu ithaayirunnu...


Yes, Naranathinekkal nallathayirunnu ee kavitha

----------


## san

> Yeah... enikkum... Pakshe Madhusudanan Nair ude kavithakalude kuzhappam pulli enthengilum parayan kaadu kayari pokum
> 
> ONV nere thirichaanu... simple and straight forward.
> 
> 
> *Moham (ONV)*
> 
> ഒരു വട്ടം കൂടിയെന്* ഓര്*മ്മകള്* മേയുന്ന
> തിരുമുറ്റത്തെത്തുവാന്* മോഹം
> ...


angane okke parayaamo..some songs okke ONV-dem complicated alle...

----------


## sputnics

> angane okke parayaamo..some songs okke ONV-dem complicated alle...


bhoomik oru charamageetham......

----------


## moviezz

> Yessu....Some other good recitals from Venugopal too.....
> Athu paranjappozha....VK prakashiunte Punaradhivasam enna movie il oru kavitha und.....
> 
> *Kanaka munthirikal.*.....by venugopal..loves that one and the voice too...has got the real feeling of it.....


Thanks Sputnics. The song was beautiful

----------


## san

> "bodha nilaa paal karannu" ennu ONV ezhiyithannte meaning enthaanu?


see this...........




> The first dawn arised here. The first inner ability developed here.By taking the essence of inner consciousness (Bodha nila pal karannum) and by strong ritual practices here the music flowed. (Naadhagangayozhuki vannathivide)
> 
> Here ONV tries to make the rememberance of old golden ages of Indian culture and from that veera pazhassis Mental power arised against the intruders.

----------


## moviezz

> Kavyaragam aano Venugopal paadiya CD... athu ente kayyil undu


Yes. Ithu thanne. Valare nalla kavithakal aanu ellam

----------


## Day Dreamer

*ഒരു**കര്*ഷകന്റെ**ആത്മഹത്യാ**കുറിപ്പ്*

ഇതു പാടമല്ലെന്റെ ഹൃദയമാണ് ...
നെല്കതിരല്ല കരിയുന്ന മോഹമാണ്..ഇനിയെന്റെ കരളും പറിച്ചു കൊള്*ക..
പുഴയല്ല കണ്ണീരിനുറവയാണ് ...വറ്റി വരളുന്നതുയിരിന്റെ ഉറവയാണ്
ഇനിയെന്റെ ശാന്തിയുമെടുത്തു കൊള്*ക

കതിരു കൊത്താന്* കൂട്ടുകിളികളില്ല
കിളിയകട്ടാന്* കടും താളമില്ല
നുരിയിട്ടു നിവരുന്ന ചെറുമി തന്* ചുണ്ടില്*  വയല്* പാട്ടു ചാര്*ത്തും ചുവപ്പുമില്ല
നാമ്പുകളുണങിയ നുകപ്പാടിനോരത്ത് നോക്കുകുത്തി പലക ബാക്കിയായി
ഇനിയെന്റെഇനിയെന്റെഇനിയെന്റെ ചലനവുമെടുത്തു കൊള്*ക... ബോധവുമെടുത്തു  കൊള്*ക......................... പാട്ടുകളെടുത്തു കൊള്*ക............

കര്*ക്കിട കൂട്ടങ്ങള്* മേയുന്ന മടവകള്*
വയല്* ചിപ്പി ചിത്രം വരക്കും ചതുപ്പുകള്*
മാനത്തു കണ്ണികള്* മാരശരമെയ്യുന്ന മാനസ സരസ്സാം ജലചെപ്പുകള്*
ധ്യാനിച്ചു നില്*കുന്ന ശ്വേത സന്യാസികള്*.....
നാണിച്ചു നില്ക്കും കുളക്കോഴികള്* ...

----------


## sputnics

> *ഒരു**കര്*ഷകന്റെ**ആത്മഹത്യാ**കുറിപ്പ്*
> 
> ഇതു പാടമല്ലെന്റെ ഹൃദയമാണ് ...
> നെല്കതിരല്ല കരിയുന്ന മോഹമാണ്..ഇനിയെന്റെ കരളും പറിച്ചു കൊള്*ക..
> പുഴയല്ല കണ്ണീരിനുറവയാണ് ...വറ്റി വരളുന്നതുയിരിന്റെ ഉറവയാണ്
> ഇനിയെന്റെ ശാന്തിയുമെടുത്തു കൊള്*ക
> 
> കതിരു കൊത്താന്* കൂട്ടുകിളികളില്ല
> കിളിയകട്ടാന്* കടും താളമില്ല
> ...


thx DD.....yepppu...another good one from Murugan Kattakada....

----------


## sputnics

ONV -yude oru kavitha und.....njan school timeil okke cholliyittullatha.......

*Kunjedathi.........*aarkelum ariyamo.....

"കുഞ്ഞെടതിയെ തന്നെയല്ലോ
ഉണ്ന്ന്നിക്കെന്നെന്നും ഏറെ ഇഷ്ടം.........."

----------


## Day Dreamer

orkut -

This is an orkut community of aspiring poets... good clooection

----------


## Day Dreamer

Pranayathe patti oru kavitha... from Orkut



*പ്രണയം*

  എനിക്കുംനിനക്കുമിടയിലൊരു
പുഴയുണ്ട്.
കുണുങ്ങിയും ചിണുങ്ങിയും
ആര്*ത്തലച്ചും
തീക്ഷ്ണമായുമൊഴുകുന്ന,
നമ്മുടെ പ്രണയം.
അടുക്കുംതോറും
ഞെരുങ്ങിയമര്*-
ന്നൊടുങ്ങുവാന്* വിധിക്കപ്പെട്ട
നമ്മുടെ പാവം പ്രണയം..

----------


## Day Dreamer

> ONV -yude oru kavitha und.....njan school timeil okke cholliyittullatha.......
> 
> *Kunjedathi.........*aarkelum ariyamo.....
> 
> "കുഞ്ഞെടതിയെ തന്നെയല്ലോ
> ഉണ്ന്ന്നിക്കെന്നെന്നും ഏറെ ഇഷ്ടം.........."


I have this CD... Good poem...

A touching story aanathu

----------


## Day Dreamer

Naranathu Bhranthan

----------


## veecee

നന്ദി ഡി ഡി 
"പൂവനങ്ങള്*ക്കറിയാമോ ഒരു പൂവിന്* വേദന....."
ഈ പട്ടു കേട്ടിടുണ്ടോ , ഇത് കവിത ആണോ..

----------


## Day Dreamer

njan kettittilla...  :Sad:

----------


## sputnics

*പ്രണയം - ithu oru kadha kavitha.....
*


“കര വിളിച്ചു; പുഴയേ വരൂ…
പുഴ പറഞ്ഞു – വേനലിങ്ങടുത്തു, കാലം മാരെട്ടെ, ഋതു ഭേദങ്ങള്* നടക്കട്ടെ, അന്ന്…..
പിന്നെ കരയ്ക്ക്* മിണ്ടാന്* ആയില്ല. പുഴയാകട്ടെ , കൊടും വേനലില്* കരയില്* നിന്നകന്നു കരയായി മാറി.
ഒടുവില്* കരയുടെ ഹൃദയം തകര്*ന്നു പ്രണയം ഒഴുകി……”


Vere aarudethum alla....ente swnatham srishti aaneee............:P

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *പ്രണയം - ithu oru kadha kavitha.....
> *
> 
> 
> കര വിളിച്ചു; പുഴയേ വരൂ
> പുഴ പറഞ്ഞു  വേനലിങ്ങടുത്തു, കാലം മാരെട്ടെ, ഋതു ഭേദങ്ങള്* നടക്കട്ടെ, അന്ന്..
> പിന്നെ കരയ്ക്ക്* മിണ്ടാന്* ആയില്ല. പുഴയാകട്ടെ , കൊടും വേനലില്* കരയില്* നിന്നകന്നു കരയായി മാറി.
> ഒടുവില്* കരയുടെ ഹൃദയം തകര്*ന്നു പ്രണയം ഒഴുകി
> 
> ...


Kollam  :Rockon:

----------


## asuyalu

> നന്ദി ഡി ഡി 
> "പൂവനങ്ങള്*ക്കറിയാമോ ഒരു പൂവിന്* വേദന....."
> ഈ പട്ടു കേട്ടിടുണ്ടോ , ഇത് കവിത ആണോ..


 
ithu pazhaya nadaka gaanam aanu ...

----------


## veecee

> ithu pazhaya nadaka gaanam aanu ...


thanks, really a good song

----------


## Sameer

> *പ്രണയം - ithu oru kadha kavitha.....*
> 
> 
> 
> കര വിളിച്ചു; പുഴയേ വരൂ
> പുഴ പറഞ്ഞു  വേനലിങ്ങടുത്തു, കാലം മാരെട്ടെ, ഋതു ഭേദങ്ങള്* നടക്കട്ടെ, അന്ന്..
> പിന്നെ കരയ്ക്ക്* മിണ്ടാന്* ആയില്ല. പുഴയാകട്ടെ , കൊടും വേനലില്* കരയില്* നിന്നകന്നു കരയായി മാറി.
> ഒടുവില്* കരയുടെ ഹൃദയം തകര്*ന്നു പ്രണയം ഒഴുകി
> 
> ...


കൊള്ളാം ...ഇനിയും പോരട്ടെ.. :Rockon:

----------


## asuyalu

> thanks, really a good song


 
ee nadakathile thanneyanu "parannu parannu parannu chellan song ....

----------


## sputnics

> കൊള്ളാം ...ഇനിയും പോരട്ടെ..


thx....DD, Sameer.....:)

----------


## veecee

> ee nadakathile thanneyanu "parannu parannu parannu chellan song ....


etha nadakam....

----------


## asuyalu

> etha nadakam....


i forgot the name ... evening parayaam ...LPR Varma aanu singer and music .........

----------


## veecee

> i forgot the name ... evening parayaam ...LPR Varma aanu singer and music .........


parannu parannu ena songinte download link vallatum undel athum poratte...

----------


## asuyalu

> parannu parannu ena songinte download link vallatum undel athum poratte...


 
yeah original track kayyilundu ... ippol officeil aanu veetil ethi PM cheyyam

----------


## veecee

> yeah original track kayyilundu ... ippol officeil aanu veetil ethi PM cheyyam


thanks bro...

----------


## sputnics

> parannu parannu ena songinte download link vallatum undel athum poratte...


ithu youtubil und..............link below, 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETcag9Rpc2k]YouTube - Parannu Parannu Parannu Chellan - Malayalam Drama Song[/ame]

----------


## asuyalu

yeah njan mp3 aanu udheshichathu ........

----------


## veecee

> yeah njan mp3 aanu udheshichathu ........


ya, i too..
anywayz thanz sputnic

----------


## hussar

" padheyamillatha math jeevayathrayil 
  paadheyamayi nee vannoraaaaa nalilen
  pookkatha vaakayum poothu thalirthittu
  poomazha peyyichu ninnuvallo........."

----------


## Santi



----------


## thr817

Kavitha.....eniku athra ishtam alla

----------


## nettooran

kathakal ishtamaanu Kavithakal ishtamallaaa...

----------


## kiroo

*ജെസ്സി* 

` ജെസ്സീ നിനക്കെന്തു തോന്നി?. 

പെത്തഡിന്* തുന്നിയ മാന്ത്രികപ്പട്ടില്* നാം 
സ്വപ്*നശൈലങ്ങളില്* ചെന്നു ചുംബിക്കവേ 
ഉത്തുംഗതകളില്* പാര്*വ്വതീ ശങ്കര 
തൃഷ്*ണകള്* തേടി കിതച്ചാഴ്*ന്നിറങ്ങവേ 
തൃപ്*തിതീര്*ഥങ്ങളില്* പാപനാശത്തിന്റെ 
വക്കോളമെത്തി തിരിച്ചു നീന്തീടവേ 
ലോത്തിന്റെ പെണ്*മക്കളച്ഛനെ പ്രാപിച്ച 
വാര്*ത്തയില്* കൗമാരഭാരം നടുങ്ങവേ 
കുമ്പസാരക്കൂട്ടില്* നഗ്നയായ്* നില്*ക്കവേ 
സംഭ്രമപ്പൂവില്* ചുവപ്പുചാലിക്കവേ 
ജെസ്സീ നിനക്കെന്തു തോന്നി... 

കാറ്റിന്റെ കാണാപ്പിയാനോ വിടര്*ത്തുന്ന 
തോറ്റങ്ങള്* കേട്ടന്നു തോറ്റുപോയ്* പാട്ടുകള് 
*സായന്തനത്തിന്* പ്രസന്നതക്കിപ്പുറം 
വാടിവീഴുന്നു വിളഞ്ഞ സുഗന്ധികള് 
*പൊന്*ചേരയെപ്പോല്* നിറംചുമന്നെത്തുന്ന 
വെണ്*നുര പാഞ്ഞുകേറുന്നു തീരങ്ങളില് 
*മൂളാത്തതെന്തുനീ ജെസ്സി, മനസ്സിന്റെ കോണില്* 
കിളിച്ചാര്*ത്തുറക്കം തുടങ്ങിയോ.. 
വാക്കുകള്* മൗനക്കുടുക്കയില്* പൂട്ടിവച്ചോര്*ത്തിരിക്കാന്* 
മുള്*ക്കിരീടം ധരിക്കുവാന്* 
നീള്*വിരല്*ത്താളം മറക്കുവാന്* 
ചുണ്ടത്തുമൂകാക്ഷരങ്ങള്* മുറുക്കെക്കൊരുക്കുവാന്* 
ജെസ്സീ നിനക്കെന്തു തോന്നി? 

ആറ്റു തീരത്തൊരു സംഘഗാനത്തിന്റെ 
തോര്*ച്ചയില്ലാത്ത പ്രവാഹോല്*സവങ്ങളില്* 
നോക്കിക്കുലുങ്ങാതെ നിര്*വൃതികൊള്ളുന്ന 
നോക്കുകുത്തിപ്പാറ നോക്കിനാം നില്*ക്കവേ 
നിദ്രാടനത്തിന്റെ സങ്കീര്*ണസായൂജ്യ 
ഗര്*ഭം ധരിച്ചെന്റെ കാതില്* പറഞ്ഞു നീ 
കൂട്ടുകാരാ നമ്മള്* കല്ലായിരുന്നെങ്കില്*.. 
ഓര്*ക്കുകീപ്പാട്ടിന്നു കൂട്ടായിരുന്നു നാം 
കല്ലാകുവാനും കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല, നെല്ലോല 
തമ്മില്* പറഞ്ഞു ചിരിക്കുന്ന കണ്ടുവോ? 

അക്കങ്ങളസ്വസ്ഥമാക്കുന്ന ജീവിത- 
ത്തര്*ക്കങ്ങളില്*പെട്ടു നീ കുഴഞ്ഞീടവേ 
ജന്*മം തുലഞ്ഞുതുലഞ്ഞുപോകെ 
പുണ്യ കര്*മകാണ്*ഡങ്ങളില്* കാട്ടുതീ ചുറ്റവേ 
കണ്ടവര്*ക്കൊപ്പം കടിഞ്ഞാണിളക്കി നീ 
ചെണ്ടകൊട്ടാനായുറഞ്ഞിറങ്ങീടവേ 
മാംസദാഹത്തിന്* മഹോന്നത വീഥിയില്* 
മാലാഖയെത്തുന്ന ഗൂഢസ്ഥലങ്ങളില്* 
നഷ്*ടപ്പെടുത്തി തിരിച്ചുവന്നെന്തിനോ 
കഷ്*ടകാലത്തിന്* കണക്കുകള്* നോക്കവേ 
ചുറ്റും മുഖം മൂടി നിന്നെനോക്കി- 
ച്ചിരിച്ചന്യയെന്നോതി പടിയടച്ചീടവേ 
ജെസ്സീ നിനക്കെന്തു തോന്നി? 

കണ്ണീരുറഞ്ഞനിന്* കവിളിലെ 
ഉപ്പുഞാനെന്* ചുണ്ടുകൊണ്ടു 
നുണഞ്ഞുമാറ്റാന്* വന്നതിന്നാണ്* 
പ്രേമം പുതപ്പിക്കുവാന്* വന്നതിന്നാണ്* 
പിന്നെ അബോധ സമുദ്രത്തിലെന്* 
തോണിയില്* നമ്മളൊന്നിച്ചഗാധതയ്*ക്കന്ത്യം 
കുറിക്കാന്* തുഴഞ്ഞു നീന്തീടവേ 
കണ്ടോ പരസ്*പരം ജെസ്സീ.. 
കണ്ടോ പരസ്*പരം ജെസ്സീ ജഡങ്ങളായ്* 
മിണ്ടാട്ടമില്ലാതെ വീണ മോഹങ്ങളെ 
മാംസകീടങ്ങളെ തെറ്റിന്*തരങ്ങളെ? 
താളവട്ടങ്ങള്* ചിലമ്പവേ ഒക്*ടോബര്* 
നാലുനേത്രങ്ങളില്* നിന്നു പെയ്*തീടവേ 
നെഞ്ചോടുനെഞ്ചു കുടുങ്ങി 
അവസാന മുന്തിരിപ്പാത്രം കുടിച്ചുടച്ചീടവേ 
വ്യഗ്രതവച്ച വിഷം തിന്നവേ 
ജെസ്സീ നിനക്കെന്തു തോന്നീ? 
ജെസ്സീ നിനക്കെന്തു തോന്നി?

----------


## Unity

ivide athinumathram kavikalum kavayithrikalumokkeyundo.....

----------


## veecee

> ivide athinumathram kavikalum kavayithrikalumokkeyundo.....


kavikalkkum kavayithrikalkkum matrame ithokke aswadikkan pattukayullo :Blush:

----------


## Unity

> kavikalkkum kavayithrikalkkum matrame ithokke aswadikkan pattukayullo


njan vicharichathu FK members nte swantham kavithakalakum title il
udeshichathu ennu  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Livezone

*arkkanu kavitha ishtamallathe???
*

----------


## veecee

nammude nettoran ezhutiyathanenu thonnunnu............. :Mr. Green: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnOsfQB5NPg]YouTube - malayalam poem @ Rishi[/ame]

----------


## Santi

ente oru kavitha evide ittalo ..infractiono bano kittumo

----------


## Aromal

> nammude nettoran ezhutiyathanenu thonnunnu.............
> YouTube - malayalam poem @ Rishi



ithu nettooran thanne.... :Mr. Green:

----------


## Santi

കൊച്ചു കുഞ്ഞിന്* അച്ഛനൊരു കച്ച വാങ്ങാന്* പോയി  
കൊച്ചിയിലെ കൊച്ചലയില്* തോണി മുങ്ങി പോയി

കാത്തിരുന്ന ചെമ്പരുന്ത് റാഞ്ചി കൊണ്ടു പോയി  
തെക്കു തെക്കൊരു തൈ മരത്തില്* കൊണ്ടു ചെന്നു വെച്ചേ

കാര്*ത്തു നിന്*റെ തോര്*ത്റെവിടെന്ന്* ഓര്ത്തു നോക്കെടി കാര്*ത്തു  
കാര്*ത്തു നിന്*റെ തോര്*ത്തെങ്ങാനും കൂര്*ത്ത മുള്ളില്* കോര്തോ

കാര്*ത്തിക താന്* വളര്*ത്തിയൊരു മൂത്ത മോളെ കാര്*ത്തൂ  
കാര്*ത്തൂ നിന്*റെ തോര്*ത്തെങ്ങാനും കൂര്*ത്ത മുള്ളില്* കോര്*ത്തോ

ഇടയ്ക്കിടയ്ക്ക്  എന്നോട് മിണ്ടിയാ നിനക്ക് എന്താടി ചേതം 
കാര്*ത്തിക താന്* വളര്*ത്തിയൊരു മൂത്ത മോളെ കാര്*ത്തൂ

കുണ്ടാ മണ്ടി കുണ്ട്രാ മണ്ടി വഴില്* ഒരു പാമ്പ്
പോണ പോക്കില് ഓടി വന്നൊരു നക്കും നക്കി പോയെ

----------


## Santi

അതിരുകാക്കും മലയൊന്നു തുടുത്തേ
തുടുത്തേ തക തക തക താ
അങ്ങ് കിഴക്കാതെ ചെന്താമര കുളിരിന്റെ ഈറ്റില്ല തറയില്
പെട്ട് നോവിന് പെരട്ടുറവ ഉരുകി ഒളിച്ചേ തക തക താ
..
..
ചതിച്ചില്ലേ നീരാളി ചതി ചതിച്ചില്ലേ
ചതിച്ചീ തക തക താ
മാനത്തുയര്ന്ന മനക്കോട്ടയല്ലേ
തകര്ന്നെ തക തക തക താ
തകര്ന്നിടതൊരു തരി , തരിയില്ല പൊടിയില്ല
പുകയുമില്ലേ തക തക തക താ
..
മാനത്തുയര്ന്ന മനക്കോട്ടയല്ലേ
തകര്ന്നെ തക തക തക താ
തകര്ന്നിടതൊരു തരി , തരിയില്ല പൊടിയില്ല
പുകയുമില്ലേ തക തക തക താ
..
കാറിന്റെ ഉലച്ചിലില് ഒരു വള്ളി കുരുക്കില്
കുരലോന്നു മുറുകി തടി ഒന്ന് ഞെരിഞ്ഞു
ജീവന് . ഞരങ്ങി തക തക താ

----------


## Santi

ഇരുളിന്* മഹാ നിദ്രയില്* നിന്നുണര്*ത്തി നീ നിറമുള്ള ജീവിത പീലി തന്നൂ...
എന്* ചിറകിനാകാശവും നീ തന്നു നിന്നാത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂടു തന്നൂ...
ആത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂടു തന്നൂ...

ഒരു കുഞ്ഞു പൂവിലും കുളിര്* കാറ്റിലും നിന്നെ നീയായ്* മണക്കുന്നതെങ്ങു വേറെ ...
ജീവനുരുകുമ്പോളൊരു തുള്ളി ഉറയാതെ നീ തന്നെ നിറയുന്ന പുഴയെങ്ങു വേറെ ..
കനവിന്റെയിതളായി നിന്നെ പറത്തി നീ വിരിയിച്ചൊരാകാശമെങ്ങു വേറെ ..

ഒരു കുഞ്ഞു രാപാടി കരയുമ്പോഴും നേര്*ത്തൊരരുവി തന്* താരാട്ടു തളരുമ്പോഴും
കനിവിലൊരു കല്ലു കനി മധുരമാകുമ്പോഴും
നിന്റെ ഹൃദയത്തില്* ഞാനെന്റെ ഹൃദയം കൊരുത്തിരിക്കുന്നു ...
നിന്നിലഭയം തിരഞ്ഞു പോകുന്നു ....

അടരുവാന്* വയ്യ ... 
അടരുവാന്* വയ്യ നിന്* ഹൃദയത്തില്* നിന്നെനിക്കേതു സ്വര്*ഗം വിളിച്ചാലും
ഉരുകി നിന്നാത്മാവിനാഴങ്ങളില്* വീണു പൊലിയുന്നതാണെന്റെ സ്വര്*ഗം
നിന്നിലടിയുന്നതെ നിത്യ സത്യം

----------


## jeevantvm

> ഇരുളിന്* മഹാ നിദ്രയില്* നിന്നുണര്*ത്തി നീ നിറമുള്ള ജീവിത പീലി തന്നൂ...
> എന്* ചിറകിനാകാശവും നീ തന്നു നിന്നാത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂടു തന്നൂ...
> ആത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂടു തന്നൂ...
> 
> ഒരു കുഞ്ഞു പൂവിലും കുളിര്* കാറ്റിലും നിന്നെ നീയായ്* മണക്കുന്നതെങ്ങു വേറെ ...
> ജീവനുരുകുമ്പോളൊരു തുള്ളി ഉറയാതെ നീ തന്നെ നിറയുന്ന പുഴയെങ്ങു വേറെ ..
> കനവിന്റെയിതളായി നിന്നെ പറത്തി നീ വിരിയിച്ചൊരാകാശമെങ്ങു വേറെ ..
> 
> ഒരു കുഞ്ഞു രാപാടി കരയുമ്പോഴും നേര്*ത്തൊരരുവി തന്* താരാട്ടു തളരുമ്പോഴും
> ...


Santinovil oru kavihridayam olichu kidapundayirunoooo.... :Rockon:

----------


## Santi

> Santinovil oru kavihridayam olichu kidapundayirunoooo....


ithu onv yudeya... :Doh:

----------


## jeevantvm

> ithu onv yudeya...


 Etu ONV anelum..atu choli ketatu kubrickil ninale...... :Laugh: 
 Pandu shelley paranja pole - A poet is a nightingale, who sits in darkness and sings to cheer its own solitude with sweet sounds -- arude poem anenkilum kuzhapom ela.... :Laugh: ..kubrickeil oru poet undu...

----------


## Santi

> Etu ONV anelum..atu choli ketatu kubrickil ninale......
>  Pandu shelley paranja pole - A poet is a nightingale, who sits in darkness and sings to cheer its own solitude with sweet sounds -- arude poem anenkilum kuzhapom ela......kubrickeil oru poet undu...


veenidathu kidannu urundu torrotoyile chali methaakkanda...poems enthenkilum undel irakki vidu

----------


## jeevantvm

> veenidathu kidannu urundu torrotoyile chali methaakkanda...poems enthenkilum undel irakki vidu


Jaada parayuka ala...malayalam poems angane vayikuna paripadi ela..english kure vaayikatrundu.....Naranathu brantanie "Pandrandu makale pettoramma " ena poem electronics teacherku dedicate cheytatu matram anu oru "nalla" orma.. :Laugh: 

Panthrandu makkale pettoramme 
Ninte makkalil njananu bhrandhan
Panthrandu rashiyum neettumamme 
Ninte makkalil njanan anaadhan
Ente sirayil nuraykkum puzhukkalilla
Kannil Iravinte pashana thimiramilla

----------


## Santi

englishil aarode okkeya vaayikkaru??

----------


## jeevantvm

Emily bronte,john keats,shelley,kipling,Romain rolland,Milosz,Pablo..angane kituna elavarudeyum...

----------


## Santi

enna favorite randu moonennam ivide chambu..pillerokke onnu jettette.......jaan *up in the air* kandu kidilam aanu.......

----------


## Santi

*സഫലമീ യാത്ര – കക്കാട്

*
ആര്*ദ്രമീ ധനുമാസരാവുകളിലൊന്നില്*
ആതിര വരും പോകുമല്ലേ സഖീ…
ഞാനീ ജനലഴി പിടിച്ചൊട്ടു നില്*ക്കട്ടെ
നീയെന്നണിയത്തു തന്നെ നില്*ക്കൂ..
ഇപ്പഴങ്കൂടൊരു ചുമയ്ക്കടിയിടറിവീഴാം
വ്രണിതമാം കണ്ഠത്തിലിന്നു നോവിത്തിരി കുറവുണ്ട്.

വളരെ നാള്* കൂടിഞാന്* നേരിയ നിലാവിന്റെ
പിന്നിലെയനന്തതയിലലിയുന്നിരുള്*നീലിമയില്*
എന്നോ പഴകിയൊരോര്*മ്മകള്* മാതിരി നിന്നു വിറക്കുമീ-
യേകാന്തതാരകളെ നിന്നൊട്ടുകാണട്ടെ നീ തൊട്ടു നില്*ക്കൂ!

ആതിരവരുംനേരമൊരുമിച്ചുകൈകള്*-
കോര്*ത്തെതിരേല്**ക്കണം നമുക്കിക്കുറി!
വരുംകൊല്ലമാരെന്നുമെന്തെന്നുമാര്*ക്കറിയാം…?

എന്ത് , നിന്* മിഴിയിണ തുളുമ്പുന്നുവോ സഖീ
ചന്തം നിറക്കുകീ ശിഷ്ടദിനങ്ങളില്*…

മിഴിനീര്*ച്ചവര്*പ്പുപെടാതെയീ
മധുപാത്രമടിയോളം മോന്തുക..
നേര്*ത്ത നിലാവിന്റെയടിയില്*
തെളിയുമിരുള്*നോക്കുകിരുളിന്റെ-
യറകളിലെയോര്*മ്മകളെടുക്കുക..

എവിടെയെന്തോര്*മ്മകളെന്നോ….

നെറുകയിലിരുട്ടേന്തി പാറാവുനില്*ക്കുമീ
തെരുവുവിളക്കുകള്*ക്കപ്പുറം
പതിതമാം ബോധത്തിനപ്പുറം
ഓര്*മ്മകളൊന്നുമില്ലെന്നോ….
ഒന്നുമില്ലെന്നോ.....
പലനിറം കാച്ചിയ വളകളണിഞ്ഞുമഴിച്ചും
പലമുഖം കൊണ്ടുനാം തമ്മിലെതിരേറ്റും
നൊന്തും പരസ്പരം നോവിച്ചു മൂപതിറ്റാണ്ടുകള്*
നീണ്ടൊരീയറിയാത്ത വഴികളില്*
എത്രകൊഴുത്തചവര്*പ്പു കുടിച്ചു വറ്റിച്ചു നാം
ഇത്തിരി ശാന്തിതന്* ശര്*ക്കര നുണയുവാന്*…

ഓര്*മകളുണ്ടായിരിക്കണം
ഒക്കെയും വഴിയോരക്കാഴ്ചകളായ്
പിറകിലേയ്ക്കോടി മറഞ്ഞിരിക്കാം
പാതിയിലേറെക്കടന്നുവല്ലോ വഴി!

ഏതോ പുഴയുടെ കളകളത്തില്*
ഏതോ മലമുടിപോക്കുവെയിലില്*
ഏതോ നിശീഥത്തിന്* തേക്കുപാട്ടില്*
ഏതോ വിജനമാം വഴിവക്കില്* നിഴലുകള്*
നീങ്ങുമൊരുള്*ത്താന്തമാമന്തിയില്*
പടവുകളായ് കിഴക്കേറെയുയര്*ന്നുപോയ്
കടുനീലവിണ്ണില്* അലിഞ്ഞുപോം മലകളില്*
പുളയും കുരുത്തോല തെളിയുന്ന പന്തങ്ങള്**
വിളയുന്ന മേളങ്ങളുറയുന്ന രാവുകളില്*
എങ്ങാനൊരൂഞ്ഞാല്*പ്പാട്ടുയരുന്നുവോ സഖീ
എങ്ങാനൊരൂഞ്ഞാല്*പ്പാട്ടുയരുന്നുവോ?
ഒന്നുമില്ലെന്നോ…!
ഒന്നുമില്ലെന്നോ…!

ഓര്*മ്മകള്* തിളങ്ങാതെ മധുരങ്ങള്* പാടാതെ
പാതിരകളിളകാതെ അറിയാതെ
ആര്*ദ്രയാമാര്*ദ്ര വരുമെന്നോ സഖീ?
ആര്*ദ്രയാമാര്*ദ്ര വരുമെന്നോ സഖീ?

ഏതാണ്ടൊരോര്*മ്മ വരുന്നുവോ..?
ഓര്*ത്താലുമോര്*ക്കാതിരുന്നാലും
ആതിരയെത്തും കടന്നുപോമീ വഴി!
നാമീ ജനലിലൂടെതിരേല്*ക്കും….
ഇപ്പഴയൊരോര്*മ്മകളൊഴിഞ്ഞ താലം
തളര്*ന്നൊട്ടു വിറയാര്*ന്ന കൈകളിലേന്തി
അതിലൊറ്റ മിഴിനീര്* പതിക്കാതെ, മനമിടറാതെ…

കാലമിനിയുമുരുളും വിഷുവരും
വര്*ഷംവരും തിരുവോണം വരും
പിന്നെയോരോ തളിരിനും പൂവരും കായ്*വരും
അപ്പോളാരെന്നുമെന്തെന്നുമാര്*ക്കറിയാം?

നമുക്കിപ്പൊഴീയാര്*ദ്രയെ ശാന്തരായ് സൌമ്യരായെതിരേല്*ക്കാം…
വരിക സഖീയരികത്തു ചേര്*ന്നു നില്ക്കൂ…..
പഴയൊരു മന്ത്രം സ്മരിക്കാം
അന്യോന്യമൂന്നു വടികളായ് നില്*ക്കാം…
ഹാ സഫലമീ യാത്ര…
ഹാ സഫലമീ യാത്ര…

----------


## jeevantvm

> enna favorite randu moonennam ivide chambu..pillerokke onnu jettette.......jaan *up in the air* kandu kidilam aanu.......


Njan kandata...oru rakshayaum ela......
I have seen people moving out of my office building and never coming back...truly they have shown what happens in recession...

----------


## Santi

*തൂതപ്പൂരം..*-----mmade Reality ude poem........
"മേടമാസത്തിന്* അന്ത്യപ്പകുതിയില്*
വേനല്* കൊടും ചൂടില്* ഉരുകുന്ന ഭൂവില്* 
തണലായ്* കുളിരായ് ആശ്വാസമരുളാന്*
വന്നണഞ്ഞീടുന്ന  വേലയും പൂരവും
നാനാദി ദേശക്കാര്*   ഒന്നായ് വരും വേല
വെള്ളയും പച്ചയും ചെമ്പട്ടിന്*  ചോപ്പും
വര്*ണ്ണങ്ങളൊളിമിന്നും അലങ്കാര മാലയും
അണിഞ്ഞൊരുങ്ങിയണയുന്ന കാളകള്* കാവില്* 
നൃത്തച്ചുവടില്*  വലം വെക്കും രാവിത്
തൂതപ്പുഴയോളങ്ങള്* നിറമേറുമാദിനം..
ഇരുകരയിലാളായിരം നിറയുന്നതീദിനം
അക്കരെയോരത്തെ കാവിലെയമ്മയെ..
പൊന്നണിയിച്ചീടുമുത്സവമാദിനം...
ചെണ്ടയും മേളയും ഗംഭീര ഘോഷവും 
നാല്പത്തിനാലൊന്നായ് ഗജവീര നിരയും..
മത്സരിച്ചോരോരോ കുടമാറ്റ ദ്രുശ്യവും
കണ്ണിനു കുളിരായ് കാതിനു ഹരമായ്
വിണ്ണില്* വിരിക്കുന്ന പൂത്തിരിപ്പൂക്കളും..
കണ്ടുമതിമറന്നാടുന്നതീദിനം.. 
പൂരം പൊന്*പൂരമിത് തൂതപ്പൂരം.."

----------


## jeevantvm

> *തൂതപ്പൂരം..*-----mmade Reality ude poem........
> "മേടമാസത്തിന്* അന്ത്യപ്പകുതിയില്*
> വേനല്* കൊടും ചൂടില്* ഉരുകുന്ന ഭൂവില്* 
> തണലായ്* കുളിരായ് ആശ്വാസമരുളാന്*
> വന്നണഞ്ഞീടുന്ന വേലയും പൂരവും
> നാനാദി ദേശക്കാര്* ഒന്നായ് വരും വേല
> വെള്ളയും പച്ചയും ചെമ്പട്ടിന്* ചോപ്പും
> വര്*ണ്ണങ്ങളൊളിമിന്നും അലങ്കാര മാലയും
> അണിഞ്ഞൊരുങ്ങിയണയുന്ന കാളകള്* കാവില്* 
> ...


Onum vayikan vayya....etenda font engane...atoo budhijeevi poem engane oke anooo

----------


## Santi

malayalam font old lipi aakki nokku .....

----------


## Santi



----------


## jeevantvm

> 


Etum ONV anoooo...good one..

----------


## jeevantvm

*On Love:*

Love means to learn to look at yourself
The way one looks at distant things
for you are only one thing among many,
And whoever sees that way heals his heart,
Without knowing it, from various ills --
A bird and a tree say to him: Friend.
Then he wants to use himself and things
So that they stand in the glow of ripeness.
It doesn't matter whether he knows what he serves:
Who serves best doesn't always understand.

*On hope:*


Hope is with you when you believe
The earth is not a dream but living flesh,
that sight, touch, and hearing do not lie,
That all thing you have ever seen here
Are like a garden looked at from a gate.
You cannot enter. But you're sure it's there.
Could we but look more clearly and wisely
We might discover somewhere in the garden
A strange new flower and an unnamed star.
Some people say that we should not trust our eyes,
That there is nothing, just a seeming,
There are the ones who have no hope.
They think the moment we turn away,
The world, behind our backs, ceases to exist,
As if snatched up by the hand of thieves.

----------


## Santi

thanks jeevan......

----------


## Santi

*The Road not Taken - Robert Frost*


Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveler, long I stood 
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth; 

Then took the other, as just as fair
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that, the passing there
Had worn them really about the same, 

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back. 

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
two roads diverged in a wood, and I -- 
I took the one less traveled by,
And that has made all the difference.

----------


## jeevantvm

> *The Road not Taken - Robert Frost*
> 
> 
> Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
> And sorry I could not travel both
> And be one traveler, long I stood 
> And looked down one as far as I could
> To where it bent in the undergrowth; 
> 
> ...


Amazing poem but the last lines stand out "I took the one less traveled by,And that has made all the difference"...one of my favourites from Frost.. :Rockon:

----------


## maryland

*Thanks Santino for the poem Road Not Taken. I like this poem very much.*

----------


## Santi

*പവിഴമല്ലി .....സുഗതകുമാരി* 

അഴിവാതിലൂടെ പരുങ്ങി വന്നെത്തുന്നു
പവിഴമല്ലിപ്പൂവിന്* പ്രേമം
ഇരുളില്* ഉറങ്ങാതിരിക്കും കവിയുടെ
മിഴിയില്* നിലാവ് പൂശുന്നു.
നെറുകയില്* തഴുകുന്നു.
കാതില്* മന്ത്രിക്കുന്നു.
കവിളില്* ഒരുമ്മ വെക്കുന്നു.
അറിയാതെ എങ്ങോ കളഞ്ഞുപോയുള്ളതന്*
അനുരാഗം പോലെയധീരം
ഒഴുകും നിലാവ് പോല്* പേലവം സൌമ്യമീ
പവിഴമല്ലിപ്പൂമണത്താല്*
ഇരു കുളിരേലുന്നു , കാറ്റു പൂ ചൂടുന്നു
നിഴലുകള്* പാട്ടു മൂളുന്നു
നറുമണം കൈനീട്ടി വാങ്ങി നുകരവേ
മിഴികള്* അടഞ്ഞു പോകുന്നു .
മിഴികള്* അടഞ്ഞു പോകുന്നു .
മിഴികള്* അടഞ്ഞു പോകുന്നു .
കൊഴിയുന്നപൂക്കള്* കൊരുക്കുവാന്* പിറ്റേന്ന്
പുലരി വന്നെത്തി നോക്കുമ്പോള്*
പലതുള്ളി കണ്ണീരു വീണു നനഞ്ഞോരാ
കടലാസിന്* ശൂന്യമാം മാറില്*
ഒരു പിടി വാക്കായ് തിളങ്ങിക്കിടക്കുന്നു
മണമുള്ള പവിഴവും,മുത്തും .
മണമുള്ള പവിഴവും,മുത്തും .
മണമുള്ള പവിഴവും,മുത്തും .

----------


## Santi

*രാത്രിമഴ-സുഗതകുമാരി*

രാത്രിമഴ,ചുമ്മാതെ കേണും ചിരിച്ചും വിതുമ്പിയും
നിര്*ത്താതെ പിറുപിറുത്തും നീണ്ട മുടിയിട്ടുലച്ചും
കുനിഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നൊരു യുവതിയാം ഭ്രാന്തിയെപ്പോലെ
രാത്രിമഴ,പണ്ടെന്റെ സൌഭാഗ്യരാത്രികളിലെന്നെ ചിരിപ്പിച്ച ,
കുളിര്* കോരിയണിയിച്ച വെണ്ണിലാവേക്കാള്* പ്രിയം
തന്നുറക്കിയോരന്നത്തെയെന്*പ്രേമസാക്ഷി
രാത്രിമഴ, രാത്രിമഴയോടു ഞാന്* പറയട്ടെ,
നിന്റെ ശോകാര്*ദ്രമാം സംഗീതമറിയുന്നു ഞാന്*
നിന്റെയലിവും അമര്*ത്തുന്ന രോഷവും,
ഇരുട്ടത്ത്* വരവും,തനിച്ചുള്ള തനിച്ചുള്ള തേങ്ങിക്കരച്ചിലുംപുലരിയെത്തുമ്പോള്*
മുഖം തുടച്ചുള്ള നിന്* തിടുക്കവും കള്ളച്ചിരിയും , നാട്യവും ഞാനറിയും ....
അറിയുന്നതെന്തു കൊണ്ടെന്നോ.....സഖീ....
ഞാനുമിതു പോലെ...രാത്രിമഴപോലെ.....
രാത്രിമഴപോലെ....രാത്രിമഴപോലെ......

----------


## Santi

*സൗഹൃദം -വിനയചന്ദ്രന്* 
*
ഒരു ഗീതമെന്റെ മനസ്സില്* വരുന്നുണ്ട് 
നീ വരാതെങ്ങനെ മുഴുവനാകും
ഒരു നിറം ചുവരില്* വരഞ്ഞു നീ നിറയാതെ
പകരുന്നതെങ്ങനെ ചിത്രമായി 
ഇരുളില്* നിന്* സ്നേഹസുഗന്ധം കലരാതെ
പുതുമകളെങ്ങനെ പുലരിയാകും
വെറുതേ വെറുതെ നീ കിനാവില്* കുളിരാതെ 
കതിരുകളെങ്ങനെ പവിഴമാകും
പ്രണയമേ നിന്* ചിലമ്പണിയാതെയെങ്ങനെ
കടലേഴു തിരകളാല്* കഥകളാടും
പ്രിയതമേ നിന്* സ്പര്*ശമില്ലാതെ യെങ്ങനെന്*
വ്യഥിതമാം ജീവന്* ഇന്നമൃതമാകും
ഹരിതമാണെന്റെ മനസ്സില്* നീ വാസന്ത
സുരഭിയാം തെന്നലായ് വീശിടുമ്പോള്*
സരളമാമൊരുഗാനമാകുമീ ഭൂമിയാ -
മരണവുമതു കേട്ട് നില്*ക്കുമല്ലോ
ഹൃദയമേ നീ പുണര്*ന്നീ നിഴല്*ക്കുത്തിനെ
നിറ ജീവദീപമാണദീപ്തമാക്കൂ.
ഒരു ഗീതമെന്റെ മനസ്സില്* വരുന്നുണ്ട്
നീ വരാതെങ്ങനെ മുഴുവനാകും
ഒരു നിറം ചുവരില്* വരഞ്ഞു നീ നിറയാതെ
പകരുന്നതെങ്ങനെ ചിത്രമായി.

----------


## Santi

*സന്ദര്*ശനം -ബാലചന്ദ്രന്* ചുള്ളിക്കാട്* 

അധികനേരമായി സന്ദശകര്*ക്കുള്ള
മുറിയില്* മൌനം കുടിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു നാം.
ജനലിനപ്പുറം ജീവിതം പോലെയീ
പകല്* വെളിച്ചം പൊലിഞ്ഞു പോകുന്നതും ,
ചിറകു പൂട്ടുവാന്* കൂട്ടിലേക്കോര്*മ്മതന്*
കിളികളൊക്കെ പറന്നു പോകുന്നതും,
ഒരു നിമിഷം മറന്നൂ പരസ്പരം
മിഴികളില്* നമ്മള്* നഷ്ടപ്പെടുന്നുവോ.
മുറുകിയോ നെഞ്ചിടിപ്പിന്റെ താളവും,
നിറയെ സംഗീതമുള്ള നിശ്വാസവും.
പറയുവാനുണ്ട് പൊന്* ചെമ്പകം പൂത്ത
കരളു പണ്ടേ കരിഞ്ഞു പോയെങ്കിലും,
കറ പിടിച്ചോരെന്* ചുണ്ടില്* തുളുമ്പുവാന്*
കവിത പോലും വരണ്ടു പോയെങ്കിലും,
ചിറകു നീര്*ത്തുവാനാവാതെ തൊണ്ടയില്*
പിടയുകയാണൊരേകാന്ത രോദനം,
സ്മരണതന്* ദൂര സാഗരം തേടിയെന്*
ഹൃദയരേഖകള്* നീളുന്നു പിന്നെയും.
കനകമൈലാഞ്ചിനീരില്* തുടുത്ത നിന്*
വിരല്* തൊടുമ്പോള്* കിനാവു ചുരന്നതും
നെടിയ കണ്ണിലെ കൃഷ്ണകാന്തങ്ങള്* തന്*
കിരണമേറ്റെന്റെ ചില്ലകള്* പൂത്തതും
മറവിയില്* മാഞ്ഞു പോയ നിന്* കുങ്കുമ-
ത്തരി പുരണ്ട ചിദംബര സന്ധ്യകള്*.
മരണ വേഗത്തിലോടുന്നു വണ്ടികള്*
നഗരവീഥികള്* നിത്യ പ്രയാണങ്ങള്*
മദിരയില്* മനം മുങ്ങി മരിക്കുന്ന
നരക രാത്രികള്* സത്രച്ചുമരുകള്*
ചില നിമിഷത്തിലേകാകിയാം പ്രാണ -
നലയുമാര്*ത്തനായ് ഭൂതായനങ്ങളില്*
ഇരുളിലപ്പോള്* ഉദിക്കുന്നു നിന്* മുഖം
കരുണമാം ജനനാന്തര സാന്ത്വനം.
നിറമിഴിനീരില്* മുങ്ങും തുളസി തന്*
കതിരുപോലുടന്* ശുദ്ധനാകുന്നു ഞാന്*
അരുത് ചൊല്ലുവാന്* നന്ദി,കരച്ചിലിന്*,
അഴിമുഖം നമ്മള്* കാണാതിരിക്കുക
സമയമാകുന്നു പോകുവാന്*,രാത്രിതന്*
നിഴലുകള്* നമ്മള്*,പണ്ടേ പിരിഞ്ഞവര്*.

----------


## Santi

*മാമ്പഴം –-- വൈലോപ്പിള്ളി ശ്രീധരമേനോൻ*


അങ്കണ തൈമാവിൽ*നിന്നാദ്യത്തെ പഴം വീഴ്*കെ
അമ്മതൻ നേത്രത്തിൽ നിന്നുതിർന്നൂ ചുടുകണ്ണീർ
നാലുമാസത്തിൻ മുൻപിലേറെനാൾ കൊതിച്ചിട്ടീ
ബാലമാകന്ദം പൂവിട്ടുണ്ണികൾ വിരിയവേ
അമ്മതൻ മണിക്കുട്ടൻ പൂത്തിരികത്തിച്ചപോൽ
അമ്മലർച്ചെണ്ടൊന്നൊടിച്ചാഹ്ലാദിച്ചടുത്തെത്തീ
ചൊടിച്ചൂ മാതാവപ്പോൾ ഉണ്ണികൾ വിരിഞ്ഞ*-
പൂവൊടിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞില്ലെ കുസൃതിക്കുരുന്നേ നീ
മാങ്കനി വീഴുന്നേരം ഓടിച്ചെന്നെടുക്കേണ്ടോൺ
പൂങ്കുല തല്ലുന്നതു തല്ലുകൊള്ളാഞ്ഞിട്ടല്ലേ
പൈതലിൻ ഭാവം മാറി വദനാംബുജം വാടീ
കൈതവം കാണാ*ക്കണ്ണു കണ്ണുനീർത്തടാകമായ്
മാങ്കനി പെറുക്കുവാൻ ഞാൻ വരുന്നില്ലെന്നവൻ
മാൺപെഴും മലർക്കുലയെറിഞ്ഞു വെറും മണ്ണിൽ
വാക്കുകൾ കൂട്ടിച്ചൊല്ലാൻ വയ്യാത്ത കിടാങ്ങളെ
ദീർഘദർശനം ചെയ്യും ദൈവജ്ഞരല്ലോ നിങ്ങൾ
തുംഗമാം മീനച്ചൂടാൽ തൈമാവിൻ മരതക-
ക്കിങ്ങിണി സൗഗന്ധികം സ്വർണ്ണമായ് തീരും മുൻപേ
മാങ്കനി വീഴാൻ കാത്തു നിൽക്കാതെ മാതാവിന്റെ
പൂങ്കുയിൽ കൂടും വിട്ടു പരലോകത്തെ പൂകി
വാനവർക്കാരോമലായ് പാരിനെക്കുറിച്ചുദാസീനനായ്
ക്രീഡാരസ ലീലനായവൻ വാഴ്*കെ
അയൽ*പക്കത്തെ കൊച്ചുകുട്ടികളുത്സാഹത്തോ-
ടവർതൻ മാവിൻ*ചോട്ടിൽ കളിവീടുണ്ടാക്കുന്നു
പൂവാലനണ്ണാർക്കണ്ണാ മാമ്പഴം തരികെന്നു
പൂവാളും കൊതിയോടെ വിളിച്ചുപാടീടുന്നു
വാസന്തമഹോത്സവമാണവർക്കെന്നാൽ
അവൾക്കാ ഹന്ത! കണ്ണിരിനാൽ അന്ധമാം വർഷക്കാലം
പൂരതോനിസ്തബ്ദയായ് തെല്ലിട നിന്നിട്ടു തൻ
ദുരിത ഫലം പോലുള്ളപ്പഴമെടുത്തവൾ
തന്നുണ്ണിക്കിടാവിന്റെ താരുടൽ മറചെയ്ത
മണ്ണിൽ താൻ നിക്ഷേപിച്ചു മന്ദമായ് ഏവം ചൊന്നാൾ
ഉണ്ണിക്കൈക്കെടുക്കുവാൻ ഉണ്ണിവായ്ക്കുണ്ണാൻ വേണ്ടി
വന്നതാണീ മാമ്പഴം; വാസ്തവമറിയാതെ
പിണങ്ങിപ്പോയീടിലും പിന്നെ ഞാൻ വിളിക്കുമ്പോൾ
കുണുങ്ങിക്കുണുങ്ങി നീ ഉണ്ണുവാൻ വരാറില്ലെ
വരിക കണ്ണാൽ കാണാ*ൻ വയ്യത്തൊരെൻ കണ്ണനേ
സരസാ നുകർന്നാലും തായ തൻ നൈവേദ്യം നീ
ഒരു തൈകുളിർക്കാറ്റായരികത്തണഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ
അരുമക്കുഞ്ഞിൻ പ്രാണൻ അമ്മയെ ആശ്ലേഷിച്ചു

----------


## tomcaty

> *മാമ്പഴം –-- വൈലോപ്പിള്ളി ശ്രീധരമേനോൻ*
> 
> 
> അങ്കണ തൈമാവിൽ*നിന്നാദ്യത്തെ പഴം വീഴ്*കെ
> അമ്മതൻ നേത്രത്തിൽ നിന്നുതിർന്നൂ ചുടുകണ്ണീർ
> നാലുമാസത്തിൻ മുൻപിലേറെനാൾ കൊതിച്ചിട്ടീ
> ബാലമാകന്ദം പൂവിട്ടുണ്ണികൾ വിരിയവേ
> അമ്മതൻ മണിക്കുട്ടൻ പൂത്തിരികത്തിച്ചപോൽ
> അമ്മലർച്ചെണ്ടൊന്നൊടിച്ചാഹ്ലാദിച്ചടുത്തെത്തീ
> ...


thanks santino for posting this.....ente ettavum favourite kavithayanu ithu....prethyekichu ithinte first two lines.......

----------


## Santi

thanks..tomy malayalam schoolil aano vayichathu

----------


## dhaneshka

Kavithakal enikku valare ishtamaanu.. :Red Indian:  ..Angine oduvil njaanum kurachu kavithakeluzhithi... :pirat: ..kurachu kavithakal njaanivide postaam..ishtamaayenkil bhaakki koodi posataam..ishtappettillenkil eduthu kalanjolaam..ezhuthum nirthiyekkaam :Order: 














 :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## veecee

thanks dhanesh
kavithakal kollam... :salut: 
kooduthal kaykunna maram tedi pranayini poyi ennathu kondu udheshichatu  :Thinking:   :Laugh:

----------


## Harry

> Kavithakal enikku valare ishtamaanu.. ..Angine oduvil njaanum kurachu kavithakeluzhithi.....kurachu kavithakal njaanivide postaam..ishtamaayenkil bhaakki koodi posataam..ishtappettillenkil eduthu kalanjolaam..ezhuthum nirthiyekkaam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =


http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...518-a-535.html

swanthm srishttiyaanenkil ivide koodi postiko. kooduthal per kaanatte  :Cooking:

----------


## dhaneshka

Thaanks..swantham srishtikalu thanneyaanu..its posted in my blog..

http://dhaneshka.wordpress.com/
@veecee
pranayini ittechu veroruthante koode poyennaanu udhesichathu :)

----------


## rahulboss

> *സന്ദര്*ശനം -ബാലചന്ദ്രന്* ചുള്ളിക്കാട്* 
> 
> അധികനേരമായി സന്ദശകര്*ക്കുള്ള
> മുറിയില്* മൌനം കുടിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു നാം.
> ജനലിനപ്പുറം ജീവിതം പോലെയീ
> പകല്* വെളിച്ചം പൊലിഞ്ഞു പോകുന്നതും ,
> ചിറകു പൂട്ടുവാന്* കൂട്ടിലേക്കോര്*മ്മതന്*
> കിളികളൊക്കെ പറന്നു പോകുന്നതും,
> ഒരു നിമിഷം മറന്നൂ പരസ്പരം
> ...


 

 :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3: 

thanks santino... one of my favourite...

----------


## rahulboss

> *സഫലമീ യാത്ര  കക്കാട്*
> 
> 
> ആര്*ദ്രമീ ധനുമാസരാവുകളിലൊന്നില്*
> ആതിര വരും പോകുമല്ലേ സഖീ
> ഞാനീ ജനലഴി പിടിച്ചൊട്ടു നില്*ക്കട്ടെ
> നീയെന്നണിയത്തു തന്നെ നില്*ക്കൂ..
> ഇപ്പഴങ്കൂടൊരു ചുമയ്ക്കടിയിടറിവീഴാം
> വ്രണിതമാം കണ്ഠത്തിലിന്നു നോവിത്തിരി കുറവുണ്ട്.
> ...




 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

thank you santino..... this is all abt the journey of life.....

----------


## veecee

> @veecee
> pranayini ittechu veroruthante koode poyennaanu udhesichathu :)


  :Hammer: athenikku manasilayi...
njan chumma tamashichata... :albino:

----------


## Santi

> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> thank you santino..... this is all abt the journey of life.....


welcome :Glare:

----------


## Santi

> athenikku manasilayi...
> njan chumma tamashichata...


annante kavithakal onnum ille ....... :Order:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Ho... kore naalayi ingottu keriyittu... njanaanu edakku ithu kuthi pokkiyathu...
Ini ivide active aakanam

----------


## Johny

enikk bhayankara ishtaa kavithaye :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Santi

*കീഴാളന്** 

എന്* വിയര്*പ്പില്ലാതെ ലോകമില്ല 
എന്* ചോരയില്ലാതെ കാലമില്ല 
എന്* വിരല്* തൊട്ടാല്* ചുവക്കുന്നു വ്രിക്ഷം 
എന്* കണ്ണു വീണാല്* ജനിക്കുന്നു പുഷ്പം 
എന്* കാലനങ്ങി കിലുങ്ങും സമുദ്രം 
എന്* തുടി കേട്ടാല്* തുടിക്കുന്നു മാനവും 
ഞാനീ കീഴാളന്* കൊടും നൊവിണ്റ്റെ നാട്ടാളന്*

----------


## jeevantvm

> *കീഴാളന്** 
> 
> എന്* വിയര്*പ്പില്ലാതെ ലോകമില്ല 
> എന്* ചോരയില്ലാതെ കാലമില്ല 
> എന്* വിരല്* തൊട്ടാല്* ചുവക്കുന്നു വ്രിക്ഷം 
> എന്* കണ്ണു വീണാല്* ജനിക്കുന്നു പുഷ്പം 
> എന്* കാലനങ്ങി കിലുങ്ങും സമുദ്രം 
> എന്* തുടി കേട്ടാല്* തുടിക്കുന്നു മാനവും 
> ഞാനീ കീഴാളന്* കൊടും നൊവിണ്റ്റെ നാട്ടാളന്*


Santinoo oru communist analoo.....

----------


## Santi

> Santinoo oru communist analoo.....


aye angane onnum illa

----------


## Santi

ee malayalam font entha engane perumarne ...type cheyumbo kozappom onnum illarnnu postumbo oru mathiri aanallo......

----------


## jeevantvm

*LAST WILL AND TESTAMENT* 

Comrades, if I don't live to see the day
- I mean,if I die before freedom comes -
take me away
and bury me in a village cemetery in Anatolia.
The worker Osman whom Hassan Bey ordered shot
can lie on one side of me, and on the other side
the martyr Aysha, who gave birth in the rye
and died inside of forty days.
Tractors and songs can pass below the cemetery -
in the dawn light, new people, the smell of burnt gasoline,
fields held in common, water in canals,
no drought or fear of the police.
Of course, we won't hear those songs:
the dead lie stretched out underground
and rot like black branches,
deaf, dumb, and blind under the earth.
But, I sang those songs
before they were written,
I smelled the burnt gasoline
before the blueprints for the tractors were drawn.
As for my neighbors,
the worker Osman and the martyr Aysha,
they felt the great longing while alive,
maybe without even knowing it.
Comrades, if I die before that day, I mean
- and it's looking more and more likely -
bury me in a village cemetery in Anatolia,
and if there's one handy,
a plane tree could stand at my head,

----------


## Santi

iyal motham vashapishakanallo ........korean avatar ...de ippo eetho turkey kozhi kavitha  :Thinking:

----------


## jeevantvm

> iyal motham vashapishakanallo ........korean avatar ...de ippo eetho turkey kozhi kavitha


Real communist poems kelkanamenkil translated english versione ulu....
Nalla movies promote cheyan Avataril edunu...Atraye ulu.... :Welcome:

----------


## Santi

> Real communist poems kelkanamenkil translated english versione ulu....
> Nalla movies promote cheyan Avataril edunu...Atraye ulu....


ayye ee kikkiduente padam okke ishtamano?? :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## jeevantvm

> ayye ee kikkiduente padam okke ishtamano??


The Isle vechanu kandu tudangiye...Kurachu violence koodutal anenkilum i liked it..Pine Spring,Summer....,Samaritn girl,3-iron...Bow...I have seen almost all his movies...The most significant thing in his movies is the silence between the main characters in his movies...Kidilam ale.... :Good:

----------


## Santi

> The Isle vechanu kandu tudangiye...Kurachu violence koodutal anenkilum i liked it..Pine Spring,Summer....,Samaritn girl,3-iron...Bow...I have seen almost all his movies...The most significant thing in his movies is the silence between the main characters in his movies...Kidilam ale....


enikkistaayilla ........collegil film club undayirunnappo  kore girlsinte koode iyalude oru padam kanendi vannu...annthode club potti povandathayirunnu. :Head Hurts Kr:

----------


## jeevantvm

> enikkistaayilla ........collegil film club undayirunnappo kore girlsinte koode iyalude oru padam kanendi vannu...annthode club potti povandathayirunnu.


True.....etoke  DVD etu Home theatre systemthil otaykirunu kandu enjoy cheyenda padam anu....Penpilare oke kooti poyal pine avarude mugatu nokan patila.... :Cooking:

----------


## Santi

> Ho... kore naalayi ingottu keriyittu... njanaanu edakku ithu kuthi pokkiyathu...
> Ini ivide active aakanam


kayil vallathum undel eduthhu chambu......... :Huh:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Baagdad by Murugan Kattakkada

മണലുകരിഞ്ഞു പറക്കുന്നെന്ത്ര, കാക്ക മലര്*ന്നു പറക്കുന്നു
 താഴേത്തൊടിയില്*  തലകീറി ചുടുചോരയൊലിക്കും ബാല്യങ്ങള്*(2)
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ  പറഞ്ഞൊരറബിക്കഥയിലെ ബാഗ്ദാദ്(2)
 കാളയിറച്ചിക്കടയിലെ തറയില്*  ചോരതെറിച്ചിളനാമ്പു കരിഞ്ഞു
 ആരവമില്ലാതവിടവിടെ പൊടികേറിമറഞ്ഞ  തുണിപ്പൊതികള്*(2)
 കൂട്ടത്തില്* ചെറുകുപ്പായത്തില്* ചിതറിയ  ബാല്യമുറങ്ങുന്നു
 അരികിലെയമ്മ പൊതിച്ചിതറി ചുടുകവിളില്* പാതിക്കൈ  മാത്രം(2)
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)
 തെരുവിന്നൊരത്തൊരു  തിരികെട്ടുകിടപ്പുണ്ടവിടെപ്പുകയുണ്ട്
 പകലു കരിഞ്ഞാല്*  പാത്തുപതുങ്ങിവരും നരികള്*ക്കതി മദമുണ്ട്
 അമ്മക്കാലു തെരഞ്ഞു  തകര്*ന്നു, ഉമ്മകൊടുത്തു തുടുത്ത മുഖം
 എങ്ങുകളഞ്ഞു പൊന്നോമല്*ച്ചിരി  താങ്ങീടേണ്ട തളിര്*ത്ത മൊഴി
 സൂര്യനെവെല്ലും കാന്തിയെഴും  തേജസ്വാര്*ന്നൊരു ബാല്യമുഖം
 കീറിവരഞ്ഞു ജയിക്കുകയാണൊരു  പാരുഷ്യത്തിന്* ക്രൌര്യമുഖം
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)
 ഇരുപാര്*ശ്വങ്ങള്*  മുറിഞ്ഞ കുരിശായ്  ഒരു ബാല്യം നിറ കണ്ണു തുടയ്ക്കാന്*
 വരമായ് ഒരു  കൈ പ്രാര്*ത്ഥനയേറ്റി മയങ്ങുന്നാതുരശയ്യയിലാര്*ദ്രം (2)
 സ്വപ്നത്തില്*  അവനൊത്തിരിയകലെ കൊച്ചുപശുക്കെന്നൊപ്പമലഞ്ഞു
 പൊയ്കയിലാമ്പലിറുത്തൊരു  കയ്യില്* കൊള്ളിത്തടഞ്ഞു മയക്കമുടഞ്ഞു(2)
 കരയാതരികിലിരുന്നമ്മ  ഇനിയെന്* കണ്ണുകള്* നിന്* കൈകള്*(2)
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)
 ദൂരെയിരുന്നവര്*  ചോദിച്ചൂ, ആരാ നിന്നുടെ സ്വപ്നത്തില്*
 പ്രായോജകരില്ലാത്തൊരു  സ്വപ്നം തട്ടിപ്പായിക്ക
 ചൂടുകിനാക്കള്* നല്*കാം നീ നിന്* നേരും  വേരുമുപേക്ഷിക്ക
 അല്ലെങ്കില്* തിരി ആയിരമുള്ളൊരു തീക്കനി* തിന്നാന്*  തന്നീടും
 രാത്രികളില്* നിന്* സ്വപ്നങ്ങളില്* അതിപ്രേത കൂട്ടു  പകര്*ത്തീടും
 അഗ്നിയെറിഞ്ഞു കുടങ്ങളുടഞ്ഞു  കടല്*ഭൂതങ്ങളുറഞ്ഞീടും
  നട്ടുനനച്ചൊരു സംസ്ക്കാരത്തരു വെട്ടിച്ചിത തീര്*ത്തീടും
 തണലുതരുന്ന  മഹാവൃക്ഷം നാം ചുവടു മുറിക്കുകയാണിന്ന്
 പകരം നല്*കാം  സ്വപ്നസുഖങ്ങള്* നിറച്ചൊരു വര്*ണ്ണക്കൂടാരം
 പേരും വേരുമുപേക്ഷിക്ക  പടിവാതില്* തുറന്നു ചിരിക്കുക നീ(2)
 പുല്ലുപറഞ്ഞു കിളക്കുക പുത്തന്*  ചൊല്ലുകിളിര്*ക്കാന്* ഹൃദയങ്ങള്*(2)
 കത്തും കണ്ണു കലങ്ങീല,  മൊഴിമുത്തുമൊരല്പമുടഞ്ഞീലാ
 മറുമൊഴി ചൊല്ലി തീക്കനി തിന്നാം  നരകത്തീമഴയേറ്റീടാം(2)
 എങ്കിലുമെന്നുടെ പേരും വേരും എന്നും  പ്രാണനുമാത്മാവും (2)
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ..(2)
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദ്,  ദുശ്ശാസനകേളിയില്* കൂന്തലഴിഞ്ഞ സഭാപര്*വ്വം
 ഇതു ഗാന്ധാരി ഒരായിരമരുമ  കുരിതിയിലന്ധതയാര്*ന്ന മനം
 ഇതു കോവിലപത്നി മുറിച്ച  മുലപ്പാടയഗ്നിയെരിച്ച മഹാചരിതം
 ഇതു ബാഗ്ദാദാണമ്മ പറഞ്ഞോരറബിക്കഥയിലെ  ബാഗ്ദാദ്(2)
 അറബിക്കഥയിലെ ബാഗ്ദാദ്(4)

----------


## payyan



----------


## davidoff

enikkum kavithakal ishtamanu

----------


## Anjali

njan undu...............

----------


## plk

njanum.....

----------


## Mattoose

*I Like Murukan Kattakada Poems ..*

----------


## Mattoose

*njan oru kaaryan paranju kollatte ..nammude koottathil oru 4 vari kavithayenkilum ezhuthunnavarayi aarelum okke kaanille ...enkil swantham srushtikal koodi ivide ittu koode ...athu nalloru thudakkamaayirikkum ennu thonunnu ..!!*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *I Like Murukan Kattakada Poems ..*


Me too...

Renuka is one of my favs

_Ormikkuvan njan ninakenthu nalkanam...
Ormikkanam enna vaakku mathram..._

----------


## Santi

Agnipath


*Vruksh ho bade bhale
ho ghane ho bhale
Ek Patra chhah bhi mang mat mang mat mang mat
Agnipath Agnipath Agnipath

Tu na thamega kabhi tu na mudega kabhi tu na rukega kabhi
Kar shapath Kar shapath Kar shapath
Agnipath Agnipath Agnipath
Ye Mahan Drushya hain
Chal raha Manushya hain
Ashru Sweth Rakta se Latpat Latpat Latpat
Agnipath Agnipath Agnipath*

----------


## nasrani

enikku madusoodanan nairude kavithakal okke isthamanu..................

----------


## Mattoose

> Me too...
> 
> Renuka is one of my favs
> 
> _Ormikkuvan njan ninakenthu nalkanam...
> Ormikkanam enna vaakku mathram..._


Renuka oru sambavam thanne alle ..endu feel aanu athinu ..ho ..
sammadikkanam ...

----------


## Mattoose

ഇരുളിന്* മഹാനിദ്രയില്* നിന്നുണര്*ത്തി നീ
നിറമുള്ള ജീവിത പീലി തന്നു.
എന്*റെ ചിറകിനാകാശവും നീ തന്നു 
നിനാത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂട് തന്നു..
ആത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂട് തന്നു..

ഒരു കുഞ്ഞ് പൂവിലും തളിര്*ക്കാറ്റിലും
നിന്നെ നീയായി മണക്കുന്നതെങ്ങുവേറെ
ജീവനൊഴുകുമ്പോളൊരു തുള്ളി പൊഴിയാതെ നീ തന്നെ
നിറയുന്ന പുഴയെങ്ങു വേറെ
കനവിന്*റെ ഇതളായി നിന്നെ പടര്*ത്തി നീ
വിരിയിച്ചൊരാകാശമെങ്ങു വേറെ..

ഒരു കൊച്ചു രാപ്പാടി കരയുമ്പോഴും
നേര്*ത്തൊരരുവിതന്* താരാട്ട് തളരുമ്പോഴും
കനിവിലൊരു കല്ലുകനി മധുരമാകുമ്പൊഴും
കാലമിടറുമ്പോഴും
നിന്*റെ ഹൃദയത്തില്* ഞാനെന്*റെ ഹൃദയം കൊരുത്തിരിക്കുന്നു ..
നിന്നിലഭയം തിരഞ്ഞുപോകുന്നു..

അടരുവാന്* വയ്യ നിന്* *ഹൃദയത്തില്* 
നിന്നെനിക്കേതു സ്വര്*ഗം വിളിച്ചാലും
ഉരുകിനിന്* ആത്മാവിനാഴങ്ങളില്* 
വീണുപൊലിയുമ്പൊഴാണെന്*റെ സ്വര്*ഗം
നിന്നിലടിയുന്നതേ..നിത്യസത്യം ..

ithu ente fav kavitha aanu ..
ivide palarum ithu ezhuthyathu ONV aanu ennu paranju kandu ..
aa information thettanu .. ithu madusoodanan nair thanne ezhuthyathanu ..
lenin rajendrante "daivathinte vikrithikal " enna filmnu vendiyanu madusoodanan nair ithu eezhuthiyathu ..but aa cinemayil bakki songs ezhuthyathu ONV aarunu ..audio list vannappol aa kavitha koodi ONV de  peril aayi ..
ithe kurichu madusoodanan nair paranjirikkunna oru interview ee week madyamam weeklyl undaayirunnu ..

----------


## Sameer

thanks da mattetta...ente fav aninthu
pinne ONV/Madusoothanan info kkum thanks... aa tharkkam evide undayirunnu...

----------


## asuyalu

> ഇരുളിന്* മഹാനിദ്രയില്* നിന്നുണര്*ത്തി നീ
> നിറമുള്ള ജീവിത പീലി തന്നു.
> എന്*റെ ചിറകിനാകാശവും നീ തന്നു 
> നിനാത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂട് തന്നു..
> ആത്മ ശിഖരത്തിലൊരു കൂട് തന്നു..
> 
> ഒരു കുഞ്ഞ് പൂവിലും തളിര്*ക്കാറ്റിലും
> നിന്നെ നീയായി മണക്കുന്നതെങ്ങുവേറെ
> ജീവനൊഴുകുമ്പോളൊരു തുള്ളി പൊഴിയാതെ നീ തന്നെ
> ...



Njan ivide ee karyam paranjirunnu .. pakshe aa day dreamer sammathichilla ... kaanikkan ente kayyil thelivukal illayirunnu  :Doh:  .. thanks mattettan

----------


## maryland

> *njan oru kaaryan paranju kollatte ..nammude koottathil oru 4 vari kavithayenkilum ezhuthunnavarayi aarelum okke kaanille ...enkil swantham srushtikal koodi ivide ittu koode ...athu nalloru thudakkamaayirikkum ennu thonunnu ..!!*


 Athu ini FK Magazine-il idunnathaayirikkum nallathu..! :Phone:

----------


## Mattoose

> thanks da mattetta...ente fav aninthu
> pinne ONV/Madusoothanan info kkum thanks... aa tharkkam evide undayirunnu...





> Njan ivide ee karyam paranjirunnu .. pakshe aa day dreamer sammathichilla ... kaanikkan ente kayyil thelivukal illayirunnu  .. thanks mattettan


madusoodanan nair aa interviewl ithe karyram paranjittund .."ippozhum palarum karuthunu athu ONV sir ezhuthiyathanennu" ..athinekkal comedy vere onnanu ..etho oru viruthan aa kavitha adichu maatti etho oru masikaykku ayalude peril ayachu ..aa kavitha presideekarikkukayum cheythu ..
pattumenkil njn aa intervw scan cheythu idaam ..!

----------


## asuyalu

> madusoodanan nair aa interviewl ithe karyram paranjittund .."ippozhum palarum karuthunu athu ONV sir ezhuthiyathanennu" ..athinekkal comedy vere onnanu ..etho oru viruthan aa kavitha adichu maatti etho oru masikaykku ayalude peril ayachu ..aa kavitha presideekarikkukayum cheythu ..
> pattumenkil njn aa intervw scan cheythu idaam ..!


ok matteta .. thanks

----------


## Mattoose



----------


## asuyalu

thanks mattettan ............

----------


## Sameer

Thanks Mattetta..
pinne ONV yude 'Bhoomikkoru charama geetham" ente fav kavithayanu..
athu onnu evide idan arkkelum pattumo..

----------


## asuyalu

> Thanks Mattetta..
> pinne ONV yude 'Bhoomikkoru charama geetham" ente fav kavithayanu..
> athu onnu evide idan arkkelum pattumo..


athinde mp3 kayyilille? venamenkil para

----------


## Sameer

> athinde mp3 kayyilille? venamenkil para


 illa.... link undo?  :Help:

----------


## asuyalu

> illa.... link undo?


PM cheyyam

----------


## Day Dreamer

ONV yude Kothampumanikal ennoru kavitha undu... Uchakku food okke kazhichittu kannadachu kedannu aa kavitha kettu nokku... Oral vannu oru simple aaya katha nammalodu parayunna pole thonum...

----------


## Sameer

> PM cheyyam


 kitti bodhichu... Thanks da

----------


## Warlord

Can anybody post Agasthyahridayam here?.... the best work of  Madhusoondanan Nair....

----------


## rahulboss

> Can anybody post Agasthyahridayam here?.... the best work of Madhusoondanan Nair....


 
agasthyahrudayam page no.7 il undu..  :Kicking:  :Kicking:  :Kicking:  nokkiyillalle...

----------


## Lazy King

Agastya hrudayathekalum best aanu Irulin Mahanirayil and Meghangale keezhadunguvin

----------


## Sameer

> Agastya hrudayathekalum best aanu Irulin Mahanirayil and Meghangale keezhadunguvin


 Khadharinullile kavi hridhyam !!  :Beach1:

----------


## Brother

Aathmaviloru chita-Vialar.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmwHHZb-U4I]YouTube - malayalam kavitha new[/ame]
ithraum feel thanna oru kavitha vere illa.

----------


## Lazy King

> Khadharinullile kavi hridhyam !!


 :Very Happy: 

enikku kavithakalude nalla collection undu. Kairali TV il mambazham enna oru program undu. kaanarundo. ONV aarunnu edakku secial judge. Ithrayum talented judges ulla mattoru reality show malayalathil kandittilla

ONV and Murukan Kattakkada

----------


## maryland

> Aathmaviloru chita-Vialar.
> YouTube - malayalam kavitha new
> ithraum feel thanna oru kavitha vere illa.


 Thanks Brother...!!! :Victory:

----------


## rahulboss

p bhaskarante orkkuka vallapozhum muzhuvan kavithayum aarundeyenkilum kayyil undo???

----------


## Santi

kadamanittayude kuruthi enna kavithayude lyrics undo ??

----------


## Harry

> kadamanittayude kuruthi enna kavithayude lyrics undo ??


ithaano?

?ു?ു?ി - ???്??ി?്? ~ ?ൊ?്?ു?്? ??ി?

----------


## Santi

> ithaano?
> 
> ?ു?ു?ി - ???്??ി?്? ~ ?ൊ?്?ു?്? ??ി?


athu naalu variye ullu... :Crying or Very sad:  anyway thanks .... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Santi

ഗൌരി -  ചുള്ളിക്കാട്



കരയാത്ത ഗൌരീ, തളരാത്ത ഗൌരീ
കലികൊണ്ടുനിന്നാല്* അവള്* ഭദ്രകാളീ..
ഇതുകേട്ടുകൊണ്ടേ ചെറുബാല്യമെല്ലാം
പതിവായി ഞങ്ങള്* ഭയമാറ്റിവന്നു.






നെറിവറ്റ ലോകം കനിവറ്റ കാലം
പടകാളിയമ്മേ കരയിച്ചു നിന്നെ.
*ഫലിതത്തിന്നും തിരുമേനി നല്ലൂ
കലഹത്തിനെന്നും അടിയാത്തി പോരും.*

ഗുരുവാക്യമെല്ലാം ലഘുവാക്യമായി
ഗുരുവിന്റെ ദുഖം ധ്വനികാവ്യമായി
അതുകേട്ടു നമ്മള്* ചരിതാര്*ത്ഥരായി
അതുവിറ്റു പലരും പണമേറെ നേടി.
അതിബുദ്ധിമാന്*മാര്* അധികാരമേറി

*തൊഴിലാളി വര്*ഗ്ഗം അധികാരമേറ്റാല്*
അവരായി പിന്നേ അധികാരിവര്*ഗ്ഗം
അധികാരമപ്പോള്* തൊഴിലായി മാറും
അതിനുള്ള കൂലി അധികാരി വാങ്ങും*

വിജയിക്കു പിന്*പേ കുതികൊള്*വു ലോകം
വിജയിക്കു മുന്*പില്* വിരിയുന്നു കാലം
മനുജന്നുമീതെ മുതലെന്ന സത്യം
മുതലിന്നുമീതെ അധികാര ശക്തി.
*അധികാരമേറാന്* തൊഴിലാളിമാര്*ഗ്ഗം
തൊഴിലാളിയെന്നും തൊഴിലാളി മാത്രം*

അറിയേണ്ട ബുദ്ധി അറിയാതെപോയാല്*
ഇനി ഗൌരിയമ്മേ കരയാതെ വയ്യ
കരയുന്ന ഗൌരീ തളരുന്ന ഗൌരീ
കലിവിട്ടൊഴിഞ്ഞാല്* പടുവൃദ്ധയായി

മതി ഗൌരിയമ്മേ കൊടി താഴെ വെക്കാം
ഒരു പട്ടുടുക്കാം മുടി കെട്ടഴിക്കാം
ഉടവാളെടുക്കാം കൊടുങ്ങല്ലൂര്* ചെന്നാല്*
ഒരുകാവു തീണ്ടാം.

ഇനി ഗൌരിയമ്മ ചിതയായി മാറും
ചിതയാളിടുമ്പോള്* ഇരുളൊട്ടു നീങ്ങും
ചിത കെട്ടടങ്ങും കനല്* മാത്രമാകും
കനലാറിടുമ്പോള്* ചുടുചാമ്പലാകും
ചെറുപുല്*ക്കൊടിക്കും വളമായിമാറും

----------


## roshanpeter

*njaan enikkistepette kavitha Murukna kaattakad ude Kannada enna kavitha ...ivide post cheyyunnu


കണ്ണട (മുരുകൻ കാട്ടാക്കട)    

എല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം നമ്മൾക്കെല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം 
മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൽ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 

രക്ത്തം ചിതറിയ ചുവരുകൾ കാണാം 
അഴിഞ്ഞ കോല ക്കോപ്പുകൾ കാണാം 
കത്തികൾ വെള്ളിടി വെട്ടും നാദം 
ചില്ലുകളുടഞ്ഞു ചിതറും നാദം 
പന്നിവെടിപുക പൊന്തും തെരുവിൽ 
പാതിക്കാൽ വിറകൊൾവതു കാണാം 
ഒഴിഞ്ഞ കൂരയിൽ ഒളിഞ്ഞിരിക്കും 
കുരുന്നുഭീതി ക്കണ്ണുകൾ കാണാം 

മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 

സ്മരണകുടീരങ്ങൾ പെരുകുംബോൾ 
പുത്രൻ ബലിവഴിയെ പോകുംബോൾ 
മാത്രുവിലാപത്താരാട്ടിൻ 
മിഴി പൂട്ടിമയങ്ങും ബാല്യം 
കണ്ണിൽ പെരുമഴയായ്* പെയ്തൊഴിവതു കാണാം 

മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 


പൊട്ടിയ താലിചരടുകൾ കാണാം 
പൊട്ടാ മദ്യക്കുപ്പികൾ കാണാം 
പലിശ പട്ടിണി പടികേറുംബോൾ 
പുറകിലെ മാവിൽ കയറുകൾ കാണാം 

തറയിലൊരിലയിലൊരൽപ്പം ചോരയിൽ 
കൂനനുറുംബിര തേടൽ കാണാം 

മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 


പിഞ്ചു മടികുത്തൻപതുപേർ ചെർന്നിരുപതുവെള്ളി 
കാശുകൊടുത്തിട്ടുഴുമറിക്കും കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കാണാം 

തെരുവിൽ സ്വപ്നം കരിഞ്ഞ മുഘവും 
നീട്ടിയ പിഞ്ചു കരങ്ങൾ കാണാം 

അരികിൽ ശീമ കാറിന്നുള്ളിൽ 
സുകശീതള മൃതു മാറിൻ ചൂരിൽ 
ഒരുശ്വാനൻ പാൽ നുണവതു കാണാം 

മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 


തിണ്ണയിലൻബതു കാശിൻ പെൻഷൻ 
തെണ്ടി ഒരായിരമാളെ ക്കാണാം 
കൊടിപാറും ചെറു കാറിലൊരാൾ 
പരിവാരങ്ങളുമായ്* പായ്*വ്വതുകാണാം 

മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 

കിളിനാദം ഗതകാലം കനവിൽ 
നുണയും മൊട്ടകുന്നുകൾ കാണാം 
കുത്തി പായാൻ മോഹിക്കും പുഴ 
വറ്റിവരണ്ടു കിടപ്പതു കാണാം 
പുഴ വറ്റിവരണ്ടു കിടപ്പതു കാണാം 

വിളയില്ല തവളപാടില്ലാ 
കൂറ്റൻ കുഴികൾ കുപ്പത്തറകൾ 

മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 


ഒരാളൊരിക്കൽ കണ്ണട വച്ചു 
കല്ലെറി കുരിശേറ്റം 
വേറൊരാളൊരിക്കൽ കണ്ണട വച്ചു 
ചെകിടടി വെടിയുണ്ട 

ഒരാളൊരിക്കൽ കണ്ണട വച്ചു 
കല്ലെറി കുരിശേറ്റം 
വേറൊരാളൊരിക്കൽ കണ്ണട വച്ചു 
ചെകിടടി വെടിയുണ്ട 
കൊത്തിയുടക്കുക ത്തിമിരക്കാഴ്ച്ചകൾ 
സ്പടികസരിതം പോലേ സുകൃതം 
കാടു കരിച്ചു മറിഞ്ഞൊഴുകുന്നൊരു 
മാവേലിത്തറ കാണും വരെ നാം 
കൊത്തിയുടക്കുക കാഴ്ച്ച്കൾ 
ഇടയൻ മുട്ടി വിളിക്കും കാലം കാക്കുക 

എല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം നമ്മൾക്കെല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം 
മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൽ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു 
കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം 
*

----------


## B I L A L

Renuka enna kavitha ...lyrics kitumooo..... :Shuriken:

----------


## Harry

> Renuka enna kavitha ...lyrics kitumooo.....


renuka-701856.JPG (image)

----------


## B I L A L

> *njaan enikkistepette kavitha Murukna kaattakad ude Kannada enna kavitha ...ivide post cheyyunnu*
> 
> 
> *കണ്ണട (മുരുകൻ കാട്ടാക്കട)* 
> 
> *എല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം നമ്മൾക്കെല്ലാവർക്കും തിമിരം* 
> *മങ്ങിയ കാഴ്ച്ചകൽ കണ്ടു മടുത്തു* 
> *കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം കണ്ണടകൾ വേണം* 
> 
> ...


 
wooow...thanx roshan..ithile baghdad enna kavithayum superanu....

----------


## B I L A L

> renuka-701856.JPG (image)


 
thanku thanku.....


btw...anil pt mkd yude cherukathakalude oru thread thudangiyaaloo.............. :Unsure:

----------


## Harry

> thanku thanku.....
> 
> 
> btw...anil pt mkd yude cherukathakalude oru thread thudangiyaaloo..............


 :Confused: 

mathew matthathinte novelinum oru thread thudangikko  :cheese:

----------


## roshanpeter

*Enikkishtapetta mattoru kavitha

Madhusoodhanan nair ude Naaranathu bhraanthan enna kavitha

 നാറാണത്തു ഭ്രാന്തൻ   * 

* പന്ത്രണ്ടു മക്കളെ പെറ്റൊരമ്മേ 
നിന്റെ മക്കളിൽ ഞാനാണു ഭ്രാന്തൻ 
പന്ത്രണ്ടു രാശിയും നീറ്റുമമ്മേ 
നിന്റെ മക്കളിൽ ഞാനാണനാധൻ 
എന്റെ സിരയിൽ നുരക്കും പുഴുക്കളില്ലാ 
കണ്ണിലിരവിന്റെ പാഷാണ തിമിരമില്ലാ 
ഉള്ളിലഗ്നികോണിൽ കാറ്റുരഞ്ഞു തീചീറ്റുന്ന 
നഗ്നമാം ദുസ്വർഗ്ഗ കാമമില്ല 
വഴ്*വിൽ ചെതുംബിച്ച വാതിലുകളടയുന്ന 
പാഴ്*നിഴൽ പുറ്റുകൾ കിതപാറ്റി ഉറയുന്ന      * 
* ചിതകെട്ടി കേവലത ധ്യനത്തിലുറയുന്ന 
ചുടുകാട്ടിലെരിയാതെരിഞ്ഞ തിരിയായ്* 
ചുടുകാട്ടിലെരിയാതെരിഞ്ഞ തിരിയായ്* 
നേരു ചികയുന്ന ഞാനാണു ഭ്രന്തൻ 
മൂകമുരുകുന്ന ഞാനാണു മൂഡൻ 
നേരു ചികയുന്ന ഞാനാണു ഭ്രന്തൻ 
മൂകമുരുകുന്ന ഞാനാണു മൂഡൻ 

കോയ്മയുടെ കോലങ്ങളെരിയുന്ന ജീവിത 
ചുടലക്കു കൂട്ടിരിക്കുംബോൾ 
കോവിലുകളെല്ലാമൊടുങ്ങുന്ന കോവിലിൽ 
കഴകത്തിനെത്തി നിൽകുംബോൾ 
കോലായിലീകാലമൊരു മന്തുകാലുമായ്* 
തീ കായുവാനിരിക്കുന്നു 
ചീർത്ത കൂനൻ കിനാക്കൾത്തൻ കുന്നിലേകീ 
മേഘ കാമങ്ങൾ കല്ലുരുട്ടുന്നു 
ഒട്ടിവലിയുന്ന ദിശയെട്ടുമുപശന്തിയുടെ 
മൊട്ടുകൾ വിരഞ്ഞു നട കൊൾകേ 
ഓർമയിലൊരൂടുവഴി വരരുചിപ്പഴമയുടെ 
നേർവ്വരയിലേക്കു തിരിയുന്നു        *

----------


## roshanpeter

* ഇവിടയല്ലോ പണ്ടൊരദ്വൈതി 
പ്രകൃതിതൻ വ്രതശുധി 
വടിവാർന്നൊരെൻ അമ്മയൊന്നിച്ച്* 
തേവകൾ തുയിലുണരുമിടനാട്ടിൽ 
താരുകലാ ഭാവനകൾ വാർക്കുന്ന പൊന്നംബലങ്ങളീൽ 
പുഴകൾ വെൺപാവിനാൽ വെണ്മനെയ്യും 
നാട്ടു പൂഴി പര പ്പുകളിൽ 
മോതിരം ഘടകങ്ങൾ നേരിന്റെ 
ചുവടുറപ്പിക്കുന്ന കളരിയിൽ 
നാണം ചുവക്കും വടക്കിനി തിണ്ണയിൽ 
ഇരുളിന്റെ ആഴത്തിൽ ആദ്യാത്മ ചൈതന്യം 
ഇമവെട്ടിവിരിയുന്ന വേടമാടങ്ങളിൽ 
ഈറകളിളം തണ്ടിൽ ആത്മ ബ്ബോധതിന്റെ 
ഈണം കൊരുക്കുന്ന കാടക പൊന്തയിൽ 
പുള്ളും പരുന്തും കുരുത്തോല നാഗവും 
വള്ളുവചിന്തുകേട്ടാടും വനങ്ങളിൽ 
ആടിമാസം കുലപേടി വേഷം കളഞ്ഞാവണി 
പൂവുകൾ തീർക്കും കളങ്ങളിൽ 
അടിയാർ തുറക്കുന്ന പാടപറംബുകളിൽ 
അഗ്നി സൂക്ത സ്വരിത യജ്ഞവാടങ്ങളിൽ 
വാക്കുകൾ മുളക്കാത്ത കുന്നുകളിൽ 
വാക്കുകൾ മുളക്കാത്ത കുന്നുകളിൽ 
വർണ്ണങ്ങൾ വറ്റുമുന്മതമാർന്ന വിഭ്രമ 
ചുഴികളിൽ അലഞ്ഞതും 
കാർമ്മണ്ണിലുയിരിട്ടൊരാശ മേൽ 
ആഡ്യത്വം ഉച്ച്നേരുക്കൾ ചൊരിഞ്ഞതും       * 


* പന്ത്രണ്ടു മക്കളത്രേ പിറന്നു 
ഞങ്ങൾ പന്ത്രണ്ടു കയ്യിൽ വളർന്നു 
കണ്ടാലറിഞ്ഞേക്കുമെങ്കിലും തങ്ങളിൽ 
രണ്ടെന്ന ഭാവം തികഞ്ഞു 
രാശിപ്രമാണങ്ങൾ മാറിയിട്ടോ 
നീച രാശിയിൽ വീണുപോയിട്ടോ 
ജന്മശേഷത്തിൻ അനാഥത്വമോ 
പൂർവ്വ കർമ്മദോഷത്തിന്റെ കാറ്റോ 
താളമർമ്മങ്ങൾ പൊട്ടിതെറിച്ച ത്രുഷ്ണാർദ്ധമാം 
ഉന്മതത്തിൻ മാദന ക്രിയായന്ത്രമോ 
ആദി ബാല്യം തൊട്ടു പാലായ്നൽകിയോ 
രാന്ദ്യം കുടിച്ചും തെഴുതും മുതിർന്നവർ 
പത്തു കൂറായ്* പൂറ്റുറപ്പിച്ചവർ 
എന്റെ എന്റെ എന്നാർത്തും കയർതും 
ദുരാചാര രൗദ്രത്തിനങ്കം കുറിക്കുന്നതും 
ഗൃഹ ചിദ്ര ഹോമങ്ങൽ തിമിർക്കുന്നതും കണ്ടു 
പൊരുളിന്റെ ശ്രീ മുഖം പൊലിയുന്നതും കണ്ടു 
കരളിൻ കയത്തിൽ ചുഴികുത്തു വീഴവേ 
കരളിൻ കയത്തിൽ ചുഴികുത്തു വീഴവേ 
പൊട്ടിച്ചിരിച്ചും പുലംബികരഞ്ഞും 
പുലഭ്യം പറഞ്ഞും പെരുങ്കാലനത്തിയും 
ഇരുളും വെളിച്ചവും തിറമേറ്റു ചെല്ലാത്ത 
പെരിയ സത്യത്തിന്റെ നിർവ്വികാരത്ത്വമായ്* 
ആകാശ ഗർഭത്തിലാത്മതേജസ്സിന്റെ 
ഓങ്കാര ബീജം തെളിഞ്ഞു 
എല്ലാരുമൊന്നെന്ന ശാന്തി പാഠം 
തനിച്ചെങ്ങുമേ ചൊല്ലി തളർന്നു 
ഉടൽതേടി അലയും ആത്മാക്കളോട്* 
അദ്വൈതമുരിയാടി ഞാനിരിക്കുംബോൾ 
ഉറവിന്റെ കല്ലെറിഞ്ഞൂടെപിറന്നവർ കൂകി 
നാറാണത്തു ഭ്രാന്തൻ 
ഉറവിന്റെ കല്ലെറിഞ്ഞൂടെപിറന്നവർ കൂകി 
നാറാണത്തു ഭ്രാന്തൻ     *

----------


## roshanpeter

*  ചാത്തനൂട്ടാനെത്തുമാറുടു ഞങ്ങൾ 
ചേട്ടന്റെ ഇല്ലപറംബിൽ 
ചാത്തനും പാണനും പാക്കനാരും 
പെരുംതച്ചനും നായരും പള്ളുപോലും 
ഉപ്പുകൊറ്റനും രജകനും കാരക്കലമ്മയും 
കാഴ്ച്ചക്കു വേണ്ടി ഈ ഞാനും 
വെറും കാഴ്ച്ചക്കു വേണ്ടി ഈ ഞാനും 



ഇന്ദ്രിയം കൊണ്ടെ ചവക്കുന്ന താംബൂലം 
ഇന്നലത്തെ ഭ്രാത്രു ഭാവം 
തങ്ങളിൽ തങ്ങളിൽ മുഖതു തുപ്പും 
നമ്മൾ ഒന്നെനു ചൊല്ലും ചിരിക്കും 
പിണ്ടം പിത്രുകൾക്കു വയ്ക്കാതെ 
കാവിനും പള്ളിക്കുമെന്നെണ്ണിമാറ്റും 
പിന്നെ അന്നത്തെ അന്നത്തിനന്ന്യന്റെ 
ഭാണ്ടങ്ങൾ തന്ത്രതിലൊപ്പിച്ചെടുക്കും 
ചാത്തനെന്റേതെന്നു കൂറുചേർക്കാൻ ചിലർ 
ചാത്തിരാങ്കം നടത്തുന്നു 
ചുങ്കംകൊടുത്തും ചിതമ്പറഞ്ഞും 
വിളിച്ചങ്കതിനാളുകൂട്ടുന്നു 
വായില്ലകുന്നിലെപാവത്തിനായ്* 
പങ്കു വാങ്ങിപകുത്തെടുക്കുന്നു 
അഗ്നിഹോത്രിക്കിന്നു ഗാർഹപത്യത്തിന്നു 
സപ്തമുഘ ജടരാഗ്നിയത്രെ 
അഗ്നിഹോത്രിക്കിന്നു ഗാർഹപത്യത്തിന്നു 
സപ്തമുഘ ജടരാഗ്നിയത്രെ 

ഓരോ ശിശുരോദനത്തിലും കേൾപ്പു ഞാൻ 
ഒരുകോടി ഈശ്വര വിലാപം 
ഓരോ കരിന്തിരി കല്ലിലും കാണ്മു ഞാൻ 
ഒരു കോടി ദേവ നൈരാശ്യം 
ജ്ഞാനത്തിനായ്* കൂംബി നിൽക്കുന്ന പൂവിന്റെ 
ജാതി ചോദിക്കുന്നു വ്യോമസിംഹാസനം 
ജീവന്റെ നീതിക്കിരക്കുന്ന പ്രാവിന്റെ 
ജാതകം നോക്കുന്നു ദൈത്യന്യായാസനം 
ശ്രദ്ധയോടന്നം കൊടുക്കേണ്ട കൈകളോ 
അർത്ത്ധിയിൽ വർണ്ണവും പിത്തവും തപ്പുന്നു 
ഉമിനീരിൽ എരിനീരിൽ എല്ലാം ദഹിക്കയാണു 
ഊഴിയിൽ ദാഹമേ ബാക്കി     *

----------


## roshanpeter

* ചാരങ്ങൾപോലും പകുത്തുത്തിന്നൊരീ 
പ്രേതങ്ങളലറുന്ന നേരം 
പേയും പിശാചും പരസ്പരം 
തീവെട്ടിപേറി അടരാടുന്ന നേരം 
നാദങ്ങളിൽ സർവ്വനാശമിടിവെട്ടുംബോൾ 
ആഴങ്ങളിൽ ശ്വാസതന്മാത്ര പൊട്ടുംബോൾ 
അറിയാതെ ആശിച്ചുപോകുന്നു ഞാനും 
വീണ്ടുമൊരുനാൾ വരും 
വീണ്ടുമൊരുനാൾ വരും 
എന്റെ ചുടലപറംബിലെ തുടതുള്ളുമീ 
സ്വാർദ്ധ സിംഹാസനങ്ങളെ കടലെടുക്കും 
പിന്നെ ഇഴയുന്ന ജീവന്റെ അനലിൽ നിന്നു 
അമരഗീതം പോലെ ആത്മാക്കൾ 
ഇഴചേർന്നൊരു അദ്വൈത പദ്മമുണ്ടയ്*വരും 

അതിലെന്റെ കരളിന്റെ നിറവും സുഗന്തവും 
ഊഷ്മാവുമുണ്ടായിരിക്കും 
അതിലെന്റെ താരസ്വരത്തിൻ പരാഗങ്ങൽ 
അണുരൂപമാർന്നടയിരിക്കും 
അതിനുള്ളിൽ ഒരു കൽപ്പതപമാർന്ന ചൂടിൽനിന്നു 
ഒരു പുതിയ മാനവനുയിർക്കും 
അവനിൽനിന്നദ്യമായ്* വിശ്വസ്വയം പ്രഭാ പടലം 
ഈ മണ്ണിൽ പരക്കും 
ഒക്കെ ഒരു വെറും ഭ്രാന്തന്റെ സ്വപ്നം 
നേരു നേരുന്ന കാന്തന്റെ സ്വപ്നം 

ഒക്കെ ഒരു വെറും ഭ്രാന്തന്റെ സ്വപ്നം 
നേരു നേരുന്ന കാന്തന്റെ സ്വപ്നം..........    *

----------


## hussar

*" oru rathri mazhapole en janalakkalum 
 oru nalil maranam kadannu vannu

 pinneyum seshicha oru pidi ormakal
 mazhavellachalil olichupoyi......."
 ithente swantham varikalanu........... mazha ennu peritta oru kunju kavithayile.......
*

----------


## kapilu

orupadu kavithakalum ; kavitha premikaleyum kandu....
manassu niranju Dassa ..santhoshaayi

----------


## Day Dreamer

manalu karinju parakkunnenthra
kakka malarnnu parakkunnu

ithu bagdaad aanamma paranjor-
arabi kathayile bagdad

Bagdad - murukan kattakkada

----------


## kallan pavithran

Murukan kattakadayude 'Renuka' super aanu

----------


## krjnzzz

_രേണുകേ_ _നീ_ _രാഗ_ _രേണു_ _കിനാവിന്റെ_ _നീല_ _കടമ്പിന്*_ _പരാഗ_ _രേണു.._ 
_പിരിയുംബൊഴേതോ_ _നനഞ്ഞ_ _കൊമ്പില്*_ _നിന്നു_ _നില_ _തെറ്റി_ _വീണ_ _രണ്ടിലകള്*_ _നമ്മള്*.._ 

_രേണുകേ_ _നാം_ _രണ്ടു_ _മേഘശകലങ്ങളായ്_ _അകലേക്ക്_ _മറയുന്ന_ _ക്ഷണഭംഗികള്*.._ 
_മഴവില്ലു_ _താഴെ_ _വീണുടയുന്ന_ _മാനത്ത്-__വിരഹമേഘ_ _ശ്യാമ_ _ഘനഭംഗികള്*.._

_പിരിയുന്നു_ _രേണുകേ_ _നാം_ _രണ്ടു_ _പുഴകളായ്*-__ഒഴുകിയകലുന്നു_ _നാം_ _പ്രേമശ്യൂന്യം.._ 
_ജല_ _മുറഞ്ഞൊരു_ _ദീര്*__ഘശില_ _പോലെ_ _നീ-_ _വറ്റി_ _വറുതിയായ്_ _ജീര്*__ണമായ്_ _മൃതമായി_ _ഞാന്*.._ 

_ഓര്*__മ്മിക്കുവാന്*_ _ഞാന്*_ _നിനക്കെന്തു_ _നല്*__കണം-__ഓര്*__മ്മിക്കണം_ _എന്ന_ _വാക്കു_ _മാത്രം.._ 
_എന്നെങ്കിലും_ _വീണ്ടും_ _എവിടെ_ _വെച്ചെങ്കിലും-__കണ്ടുമുട്ടാമെന്ന_ _വാക്കു_ _മാത്രം.._ 
_നാളെ_ _പ്രതീക്ഷതന്*_ _കുങ്കുമ_ _പൂവായി-__നാം_ _കടം_ _കൊള്ളുന്നതിത്ര_ _മാത്രം.._ 

_രേണുകേ_ _നാം_ _രണ്ടു_ _നിഴലുകള്*-__ഇരുളില്*_ _നാം_ _രൂപങ്ങളില്ലാ_ _കിനാവുകള്*-_
_പകലിന്റെ_ _നിറമാണ്_ _നമ്മളില്*_ _നിനവും_ _നിരാശയും._
_.__കണ്ടുമുട്ടുന്നു_ _നാം_ _വീണ്ടുമീ_ _സന്ധ്യയില്*-__വര്*__ണങ്ങള്*_ _വറ്റുന്ന_ _കണ്ണുമായി.._ 
_നിറയുന്നു_ _നീ_ _എന്നില്*_ _നിന്*__റെ_ _കണ്മുനകളില്*_ _നിറയുന്ന_ _കണ്ണുനീര്*_ _തുള്ളിപോലെ.._

_ഭ്രമമാണ്*_ _പ്രണയം_ _വെറും_ _ഭ്രമം_ _വാക്കിന്റെ_ _വിരുതിനാല്*_ _തീര്*__ക്കുന്ന_ _സ്ഫടികസൗധം.._ 
_എപ്പഴോ_ _തട്ടി_ _തകര്*__ന്നു_ _വീഴുന്നു_ _നാം_ _നഷ്ടങ്ങള്*_ _അറിയാതെ_ _നഷ്ടപെടുന്നു_ _നാം.._ 

_സന്ധ്യയും_ _മാഞ്ഞു_ _നിഴല്*_ _മങ്ങി_ _നോവിന്റെ_ _മൂകാന്ധകാരം_ _കനക്കുന്ന_ _രാവത്തില്*_ 
_മുന്നില്*_ _രൂപങ്ങളില്ലാ_ _കണങ്ങലായ്_ _നമ്മള്*_ _നിന്നു_ _നിശബ്ദ_ _ശബ്ദങ്ങലായ്.._ 
_പകല്_ _വറ്റി_ _കടന്നു_ _പോയ്_ _കാലവും_ _പ്രണയ_ _മൂറ്റിച്ചിരിപ്പു_ _രൌധ്രങ്ങളും.._ 
_പുറകില്*_ _ആരോ_ _വിളിച്ചതായ്_ _തോന്നിയോ-__പ്രണയ_ _മരുതെന്നുരഞ്ഞതായ്_ _തോന്നിയോ.._ 

_ദുരിത_ _മോഹങ്ങള്*__ക്കു_ _മുകളില്*_ _നിന്നൊറ്റക്ക്*-__ചിതറി_ _വീഴുന്നതിന്*_ _മുന്പല്*__പ്പമാത്രയില്* -_
_ക്ഷണികമായെങ്കിലും_ _നാം_ _കണ്ട_ _കനവിന്റെ-_ _മധുരം_ _മിഴിപൂ_ _നനച്ചുവോ_ _രേണുകേ?..._

_രേണുകേ_ _നീ_ _രാഗ_ _രേണു_ _കിനാവിന്റെ-__നീല_ _കടമ്പിന്*_ _പരാഗ_ _രേണു.._ 
_പിരിയുംബൊഴേതോ_ _നനഞ്ഞ_ _കൊമ്പില്*_ _നിന്നു-_ _നില_ _തെറ്റി_ _വീണ_ _രണ്ടിലകള്*_ _നമ്മള്*........................_




Simply awesome !!  :Smile:

----------


## Mattoose

........................................

----------


## aneeshs003

Thanks 
This is a great thread

----------


## balasankarc

Ee topic onnu reopen cheyyande???

----------


## maryland

> Ee topic onnu reopen cheyyande???


venamennundu... :Band:

----------


## binz

> venamennundu...


Me too like poems....

----------


## maryland

> Me too like poems....


English-il allaathe malayalathil padyam ezhuthikkoode..? :Mail1:

----------

